# driftwood good?tank divider and gravel



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i went on craigslist and got about 150 pounds of AQ gravel as well as some huge lava rocks and a lot of driftwood..they are really big pieces.the guy has like a 100+ gallon tank and im assuming thats there everything came from and he got new stuff..

all i have is a 10 gallon and a 20 gallon hex as well as a 2 gallon...thought about cutting down the driftwood to fit in my tanks..

is it actually a good idea to cut it down and beneficial to my fish?i know its good for bettas..i dont know if the tannin i still in it..but if any1 thinks its worth cutting down and putting in my tanks..i want to do it..

and with the gravel i want to replace the gravel i have in my 10 gallon.rite now its white and i want to use the blue i got after i clean it..would that cause any problems with the BB and my cycle since it has finished?

plus any ideas on a DIY tank divider other than using mesh canvas #7..im down to my last dollar literally and its pennies.. i do have tons of old water bottles.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well id think itd be safe to cut it down for your fish.. but then again you dont know whats in it. so maybe yu should sanitize it. theres a 50% chance he had a nice tank and a 50% chance he had realy sick fish. id use like 10% bleach mixture n soak. but thats just me.. if hes used it theres prob no tannin. but youl find ut if you put in the bleach water.. id prob do the same with the rocks. you cant be too sure what he had. or what happened with the rocks. as you didnt watch him pull them out of a thriving tank..


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you..i agree.and im glad u told me about the mixture of bleach.i wanted to do it but really wasnt even too sure how much bleach to use.i live on the end of an apartment on top so i have a balcony also to let them soak in the desert sun to try..

i know the rocks have been out for a while.sitting outside.they have accumulated leaves and the driftwood and lava rocks where inside.he pulled them out as my dad and i carried the big container of gravel to our car.ill bleach them then soak them in the sun to be extra safe as well... thank you for the advice


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

no prob. im sure 10% bleach is fine as its not too much. but i know reptile keepers like me use a 10% bleach solution to clean everything. 15% max sometimes. [tho 10 should be fine] well just incase id wash the gravel clean many times. just for safty but a soak and then one decent dry out, should be fine for the wood and rocks..

but im not 100% but im sure some bacteria can stay on rock and things even when out of whater for a long time. but not sure if im mistaken there. ik they stay on filters for a little while..


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know TB can stay on rocks and everything else and its pretty much impossible to get rid of.ive always heard to throw everything away or u can take a chance of using bleack to kill it as well as vinegar...and baking rocks and gravel.the tank can be put in a dishwasher with no soap..

but im going to do as u suggested and go with the bleach.my only concern would be soaking the wood.if the wood would actually soak in too much.but i can regulate it and soak it in fresh waster as well to help clean out the bleach


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

indeed the wood if thick may take a wiel. bleach soak it for day or so. being AZ it might dry quickly. then you can soak in normal water, dry, untell smells compleatly gone. r till you feel safe. iv never had a problem bleaching with such a low percentage and iv used for turtle tanks, amphibians but never any betta tanks o.0 and yes the animals in question are still alive ;P

tho i heard baking rocks and gravel on high [id guess 500deg plus] kills all bacteria. im not forsure im not a microbiologist. but it does seem very plausable.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

thats what ill do then..just to be safe..heat kills a lot of things.though there are things that thrive on heat..but as for aquarium diseases.nothing will survive that long that i know of


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

nothing aquatic will live in 300+ id hope. tho i dont think id try baking the wood ;P LOL

but once the bleach smells gone, your good.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i would think at over 300 the wood would brown or burn..i might try that tho.

maybe ill let it dry for atleast 2 days to make sure its safe  again thank you.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

no prob. not sure about dividers that dont involve the plastic mesh maybe someone elese here could help there


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know u can use acrylic or plastic sheeting for make a divider and drill holes into it.only plastic i have is tons of water bottles.of course its all bent. and not straight plastic.i may do a little more research online


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i didnt mention acrylic or glass due to sharp edges and expense, you dont even need to drill holes lol just need 2 filters in this case ;P i heard u can just use normal netting not sure how reliable itd be tho. but i personally have alot of that cloth around so wen/if i ever divide a tank ill just buy that one piece you need for edge ;p


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i would file the edges down.just like u would glass if u were making a DIY aquarium. i actually thought of using regular clothes like some old bed sheets i have.but im sure it would dry rot or something.though i just need something temporarily until my job calls me up to start work..i may have to wait till then so i can just buy 1..i dont have 2 filters..well i do but 1 if for like a 50+ gallon..and im diving my 10 gallon.the filter might be a little too big


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

_i dont knooow it may be too little_ lol yea. itd be tough to keep normal cloth or even silk on tank w.oo puting silicone.. n silicone dont like to come off.. lol

but _50+ gallon may be too small for a 10 my 15g turtle tank has a 180g filter and bettas little bigger thn him ;P_


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Put the old rocks in some panty hose and tie up. Put the new rocks in the tank and then set the old rocks in panty hose on the new rocks. Leave it there for 2 weeks and then remove the old rocks. Won't harm your cycle since the old rocks help the new rocks.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

pyro fiend said:


> _i dont knooow it may be too little_ lol yea. itd be tough to keep normal cloth or even silk on tank w.oo puting silicone.. n silicone dont like to come off.. lol
> 
> but _50+ gallon may be too small for a 10 my 15g turtle tank has a 180g filter and bettas little bigger thn him ;P_


lol haha exactly..it would be way too small for my tank.kinda like taking a 2 gallon filter and using it for a 300 gallon tank..i thought about using plastic bottles and hot gluing the clothe into the bottles.like cutting out the bottles and making plastic strips kinda like the way they use the report cover holders..


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> Put the old rocks in some panty hose and tie up. Put the new rocks in the tank and then set the old rocks in panty hose on the new rocks. Leave it there for 2 weeks and then remove the old rocks. Won't harm your cycle since the old rocks help the new rocks.


i thought bout doing something like that.not sure where i can get the panty hose..im out of money,havent started my new job yet.though i can wait.i still need to clean the rocks and i usually take about a week to do everything to make sure its done properly and cleaned..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

idono about the rock thing. never heard of it. but i woudlnt think it could rly keep out something like ick or anything serious. fungal, maybe. but idono. i personally never use unknown people for items in my tanks. but you seem to have got a good deal so -shrugs- dont take my advice im retarded ;p

the plastic bottle thing.. is unique.. no lie.. but idk how well itd work or how youd get off. may be better off in craigslist askin for the items for cheap/free ;P


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

im kinda hesitant about the rocks and other decor.i have done it before.a guy that gave me my 20 gallon long for free posted on craigslist a big tub full of aquarium stuff.i think like 5 power heads.2 dual output filters.coral,plant food.tubing.scrubbers.fake plants,bioballs.basically everything i need to setup several large tanks.im using the plants and a few other things from it.for the past several months and no problem..

actually just made a powerhead filter for my 20 gallon hex and havent had a problem.though i cleaned everything.the rocks have been sitting outside im sure all summer and considering it gets over 110 F many weeks here.and its dry outside except the past 2 or 3 weeks because of our monsoon season..i feel things r pretty clean.but wont take the chance.

the way i want to mount the plastic bottle thing is using suction cups.when i got that tub for 20 dollars off craigslist.he gave me several suction cups as well.ive used some on home made bio filters.have 3 left.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

wow nice.. i personally would be skitzo with buying things for fish. i bought a bigger hide for my tortoise once.. n i didnt bleach it because i thought it would be fine it was just a half circle hide thing.. and it ended up giving him some kind of fungal thing n it died ;'(


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

at first i was but after cleaning i feel much better..oh thats not good.poor turtle  i think it should be a rule that the people giving it away clean it or disinfect a little first or throw away


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

ya no doubt =[ killed my 100$ tortoise.. ;'( not a fair deal  he had it in with one of his torts wen i got there n it seemed good health.. but ig neone can switch the healthy and sick animals around to make it look legit


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i would go grab a turtle from a pond or ditch haha..that actually what i use to do..i need to make sure i clean my stuff really well


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i did that already. im the proud owner of a 6in midland painted turlte  female ;P and a 9.5in red eared slider girl [sum1 cought her n left her on her back to die thinking she was a snapper ignorant morons  my painted was cought on a bluegill hook and corn XD needless to say.. she still loves corn O.O lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i use to go fishing in the sewer ditches by my house in lousiana and would catch ells and snappers,had a few box turtles i would catch walking down my street.my friend here has several turtles.he dug a hole in the backyard of his apartment and filled it with water.he had a small tank like a 20 gallon or so they were in and needed more space.i cant have turtles here,surly not enough room and cant afford to take care of them..lol a turtle that loves corn.atleast its fairly cheap to feed


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

>:O if you find a boxie under 3in you should msg me  id pay to have it shipped  

and yea.. he loves corn, carrots pelots and dead fish.. he is scared crapless of live fish lol XD

n haha im puting my 10in grl back in wild soon i was makin sure she was ok. but shes healthy now and im being eaten out of house n home ;p lol but the painteds gona stay here in my 50g breeder till i dig a pond or buy one next spring  lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

where i live the only place ill find turtles is in man made pounds..i live in phoenix...and in the city.i cant even find plants to put in my tank for free instead of paying money for them.though i have plenty of live plants already.

lol scared of live fish?wow..then my rosy red minnows would appreciate that  considering they are turtle/fish food anyways haha..but are actually great pets.

thats good u r releasing her.she getting big.you could always go out and buy like a 500 gallon container to make a pound out of if its in your budget.i would try here.but its way too hot.and i have no where to put it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol im forreal on he turtle thing tho if you or ur buddy found a small one id pay to ship it up here. usually u only find full gown ones here  and thats rare lol..i wana baby/juvie n dont wana pay 100+ for them lol 

but here a 100-500g container is $150-300 and id still have to either plant it [i aint evn got my 20g with more then 2 'plants' (from same petco tube)in it so that wont happen] or do alot of water changes.. and thats a scary thought lol but i dont own my land house either </3 maybe one day when i get my own place 

and yea shes a moron shes scared crapless of live fish.. the big girl goes nutzo over them.. but hes like "oh sh-t it moved.. RUN!!"


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i can keep an eye out when i go to local ponds or camping..its rare i go but i never know when i do.i can grab my 20 gallon reptile tank and have enough water in it to keep it alive.though i never seen any babies.but at the time i was never looking..

thats expensive for containers.it would be cheaper to fine like a bathtub on craigslist for free.i got some other plants the other day using a 3 dollar off coupon.i got that and an oto.came out to .10 cents i had to pay.

i use to have land and could do anything i wanted on it.well we still own it.its just far away,.

lol that makes me laugh..cared of its own food haha..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

you bet its alot! im lookin for box turtles, and alligator snappers  [if you see a adlt snapper.. youl loose your arm ;P] but just leme know if you ever see a boxie  i luv my tutles n reptiles so may evn want an adult lol ;p 

but yea youd think so but a 10in turtle needs 100g.. nt may free tubs would be 100 lol a least i doubt it. lol not to mention the pain it'd be to make a drydock -.- lol

but lucky iv gota wait on petco to get more plants on like thurs or so :\ i only hav 1 plant. but its still cycling so its ok that i dont have alot ig.. ill just see how things go wiel i go along planting it befor stocking it ith some fish for a sorority


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

in louisiana i would catch tons of snappers.i couldnt walk to a ditch without seeing atleast 1.when i use to catch the bus at the end of my street.id watch the 1 living in the ditch.when we had hurricanes.everything would flood and a pond nearby that had some brim in it would flood over to the ditches creating a food supple of little fish.

thats a lot of space for a turtle.i knew they need space but didnt realize how much..and thats true.not to mention having a truck to get it home if not already owning a truck.i know on craigslist ive seen 50+ gallon tanks for free with nothing wrong.actually 1 guy had a 50 gallon and giving away 2 turtles and everything with it.i was like wow.but no space to put it at.

my plants were i the tank as i did a fish in cycle.really helps keeping the nitrate down.now i got more and havent even planted them.they are just floating in the tank.my mystery snails got to a couple of my plants.but i think they can re grow some roots and ill be fine.i like betta sorority.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol nice. well in captivity the rule of thumb is 10g per 1in of shell even tho some ppl keep like 6in turtles in 10gs and 20gs.. id rather keep them in bigger tanks to watch them. 

lol wow my fams got a truck.. but i have "too many pets" [they only know of 2 snakes and a few duzen rats.. they dk of the ones i own at my buddies lmao] they didnt even want me keeping the turtles lol but i did :3

iv been debating on puting one of my male bettas in the tank to help it cycle.. only fish iv got now is 2 male bettas and a dragon goby [in with one betta] but i may put dragon in on his own son hes stressin out my orange n purple male :\ lol [then again the vt was used to a 1-2g containers nt 10g so cld be the space lol]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

im glad u told me about the rule of thumb.my friend had about 4 or 5 turtles,anywhere from 4 to 8 inches all inside a 20 or 30 gallon long.i dont know how big his little pond is.havent talked to him for a while.once the weather cools down ill be going over there...

i use to have several pets.well my mom and i.3 cats.1 male betta,4 snakes,a bearded dragon.got rid of the dogs before i moved back there..i thought that was a lot..u got me beat..i love pets and would have a mansion full if i could afford it.

i have my female in a 20 gallon.its been seeded but still cycling i guess u can say.and having just that 1 betta for the cycle will be perfectly fine.id do it if i were u.

my female is perfectly happy in her 2 gallon.my male is very happy in a 1 gallon though he is sick rite now.but i want something a little bigger for him.and to get him out of my hospital tank


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well some people believe you can put in like sya 4 5 or even 6 turtles in 1 tank like say 5 3in turtles in a 40g breeder.. but ofcourse with so many itl be crouded in due time. but ik for single turtles its 10g/1in ofc u can get away with a 2in or 3in in a 10g but itl ean alot more w/c lol 

hmm. may add him. iv got a few betta bulbs in jars.. i think i have 2 of 3 duds  but i can send bakc for annother set of seeds  may put him in.. but i think ill cut some hardwear cloth first to fit over it. as i always put it over jars and tanks w/o hoods incase of jumpers [lst 2 fems and a black n red king dragon double tail from jumping :'(]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

to me thats cruelty to animals.well in a way..if it is recommended for a certain pace per inch.then id say atleast do that..ive never actually taken care of turtles inside.and dont know much about them...yet..

my hex doesnt have a lid.i cut out some cardboard to make a temp covering for now to keep my female from jumping out.though i keep the water low to make sure he doesnt.and she hasnt..but id surly cycle with him.i was just told my single female isnt enough,well would take a very long time to cycle my 20 gallon.so i may do some re arranging with my fish


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea i use 1/2in hardwear cloth[to with tiny girls id use 1/4in. i use it to make rat racks. plus at menards i can get 2-3ft wide peices that r 5-8ft long for 2-4$ aposed to the 3x5 at home depot for $10 XD its big enough you can feed thru and its stiff and thick enough to move all at once aposed to mesh  itl keep its shape unless dropped or something [then simply bend back] and i luv it! my local menards sells it in black,brown, silver, green and they have 1/4 in orange XD so can go with your fish or even your tank itself ill prob cut green sence itl be a npt 

u cld cycle with ur rosys


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

id like to see it when u r done with it.very interesting.i like DIY projects.not only do u save money.but the pride u get from making something is exciting.i want to make a tank divider for my 10 gallon and put my females in it.my rosy reds in the 20 gallon and my male in the 2 gallon.a little tight on budget so it will have to wait,,

i actually did my 10 gallon cycle with my rosy reds.i was just worried since the cycle just ended a couple weeks ago.can they handle another cycle.though now its seeded so i dont think it would be too much of a problem.and i can put my female i the 10 gallon until i get a divider and add the other.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well this is it now.. attached.. the tank had real wood trim on it n it was rotted so had tear it off so kinda rimless.. itl be tough to do it  might find a 1x2 and cut it to size so it hangs down like its a trim with a screen top built in?  iono i have a imaginitive mind. lol may just place the mesh over top and let it be at that lol

and now i hate you ;O my male.. apparently was stressed im guessing.. he was all purple when i got him. then iv had him a few months and he turned a little bluish.. iv been floating him in the tank for but a hr [cuz ima see if i can get tannis out of my triftwood befor i add him so i dont scare him] and i just let him go for a min n hes gotten dif colors now reds and baby bluish clors under done might..  i was happy having him purple lmaoo... hes cupped again because i forgot to find pannyhose for the intake tubes XC he bout lost some of his tail with my buddys filter :S [i think its a 50-60 but hav it and the rock thing in to help filter it cuz of it being in a god tank befor this1]


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

also they should survive the cycle. if you realy do enjoy your rosys, go to petco and get a few 14cent [well price varries] goldies. and theyl do well too  i had saved a goldie not to long back from a nasty stagnant tank of sum1 ik [it stunk he did 1 wc ev 6mon only cuz it wld evaperate] i ended up dieing of shock of a fresh tank -.- but they can survive like ANYTHING lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i like how its setup.i like rimless tanks.once im back at work and can afford ill be making my own.as a little side project so it wont be anything big.maybe more of a holding tank or spare hospital tank.

buah haha.u hate me bcuz he is stressed..lol..he is doing fine now though am i correct?i had a sponge over my filter intake but took it our as it was big and bulky.then noticed the fish dont have a problem with it.

i may switch the fish today then.if not today then tomorrow.get my female in the 10 and my rosy reds in the 20.and that should help produce enough ammonia.i thought of using a goldie like a comet.here they cost 1 cents.which is really good.the only thing is i dont think my filter can handle a goldie.along with the other fish.i do like goldies though they are very messy.poor goldie.shame we dont have the knowledge like we do about other animals.but i guess it happens


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

wow wish i lived there. here petco has them for 14 for smallest and like 39 for decent sized small, but here, a fresh shipment dont live the first day they are there. but walmart has smallest for 38cent -.-

and yes i hate you lol he was a nice purple..  now hes blue red n purplish lol heres pic of just a hr aftr being in there.. now he wont sit still for a pic lol

heres how i put mesh on for now. didnt take big filters mesh off cuz it aint mine n i mite be able to bend it back when im done cycling. if not, oh well only **** 30 mins to make lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

petco sale them for a few cents more.petsmart has the lowest prices.they always do for the fish.walmart here doesnt even sell fish.

i didnt make him change colors...or did i?dun dun dun..haha...i love his color.only if i could find some that color here./that would be awesome.

it will bend back.thats a lot of filters for a small tank.thats something i would see in a gold fish tank..but i also have more than 1 filter for mine as well


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

the 2 small ones are 10-15 ima keep in there. nes rly low preasure thus no baffle. others normal. so i fiigured it equals about 20 or so. [evn tho its 20-30] but the other one is buddies with benificial bacteria lol i said i needed to cycle a new 20g tank he said hed give me a filter to help. i thought itd be maybe a 10-15 cuz he keeps bettas too.. but nooo this one was from one of his cichlid tanks im like wow... rly.. your gona blow the front of my tank away lol

we personally ust got a petsmart.. grand opening i sin liek 2 weeks :C lol 

heres few pics from just now  as i said he wont sit still i just berly got some of them with the enticement of food lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i put a sponge in the front of my filter to top the flow from being too strong.now that my 20 has a power head filter.i had to create a baffle for it and block it with another bottle.works great.

i have another petsmart just a few miles down the road.the other 1 is half a mile away.

i really do like his colors.i bet he enjoys all that space too


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i cu a bottle in half like in the baffle sticky. works wonders.. and my lps dont have sponges for filters :C and every sponge iv bought at a wm would cme apart.. not fun waking up to a crap load of purple/green/orange/yellow sponge peices all over your freshly cycled tank -.-

no idea if he does. im debating on puting my dragon fish in there too.. they are brackish water fish but do fine in fresh... but i just got him from a walmart a week or so ag idk if hed be strong enough to take the cycling [then again my 10g i put him in with orange betta to make sure hes healthy wasnt rly cycled much either.. -shrug-] just put orange n purp betta in a 1g cuz he was stressin. but dont wana take all fish from the 10g lol XD n also dono if the dragon gobie would do well with females. he leaves my male alone tho n they are sand sifters.. o.0 iono im in a corner here i can never make a decision thts y took me a yr to do a npt and a sorority lmao


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i tried doing that for mine but couldnt get it to stay.plus i used the filter that was in there as 1 of my seeded filters.which now opens up the outlet.though the fish in there like moving water.only when i put my betta will i need to block it again.but i have more sponges i can use.and that will also allow me to have another sponge for another tank later on when im working..mine are aquarium fluval sponges.

im kinda the same way.when i setup my 20 gallon.i kept thinking am i sure i wana do it.finally got it set up after a month.im glad i did.u can do some research to see if ur dragon fish is hardy enough for a cycle.im glad i kept my rosy reds as pets.i now have fish to use for a cycle  i may get a couple cory for my 20 gallon since i have sand in it.im not sure how mystery snails will do in sand.i think they will be fine but will do a little more research


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i dont hav aq salt and they are hardy but i think ill leave him be for now. it would help amonia. but itd also prob stress my betta out 

iono i luv my goby but hell need a 30g tank wen older so idk still deciding. only put up this 20 high because its like 40 yrs old and nice. and my turtle tanks a 50g breeder thts bout 50yrs old so goes with the old tank thing i got goin XD


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

btw hope your having better luck with your wood then me.. iv boiled mine like 6 times now.. at first it went from looking like weak tea.. to apple juice.. to verry faint yellow tint.. i set it out for a while so i can get some rest and not accedently leave it on when i passed out... i boiled it twice again first time went from very dark applejuice.. then light tea again </3 i thnk ill just put it in soon and hope for best :\


btw think hes enjoying he tank? left side..


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

thats some old tanks haha..but i think 1 of my tanks is also old.fount it by my garbage...i think if its just 1 goby that should be fine even if its not a 0 gal.as long as its a 20 or bigger,

i havent even tarted on my wood.i dont have a saw and ive been taking care of a sick betta.hopefully i can borrow saw here soon..thats a lot of cleaning u did.i would think once would be fine.of course i never had wood in any of my tanks.

i know he is happy in the tank.thats a lot of space and natural surroundings


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lo oh yea little ass thinks hes the cock of the walk now lol.. i just got home from schoo testings. and i looked in on him [tho bubble nest is smaller due to moron making itby a filter lol] he came to front of tank and started flaring at me -.- lol in all honnesty... flipped him off lol he ran and hid when i did that XD may still put goby in there.. if he if gone be a dick idk lol. i thnk uting my orange from a 1 to 10 back to 1 stressed him out more then that feirce looking fish -.- lol but i dont wana flip the purple boy into the 10 just yet. hes liking the 20 and hes getting alot of reds now! -.- idk may float goby n see how he acts if hes a meanie i may put him in the 10 as orange boy is gentle 

but yea youd think itd work.. i had this wood forever and bought it as driftwood. o me that means its already been in water.. but apparently not lol XD when i put it in a tote, it did sink! but it was also in a verry humid tank there for a wiel so may have been the humidity making it sink but its been just sittin under a desk for a yr or so lol and all the tannis.. its crazy! -,- lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

id put the goby in there..atleast for now anyways.im sure if he had fingers he would flip u off also  i know moving them can stress them.im trying to get all mine setup in official homes so i dont keep stressing them with moving around.if he is getting his reds back id leave him.he might have lot his color from being stressed and is now happy 

since ur the original owner then u know the shape its in.and sitting out for so long and it drying up,im sure it was happy to get back into some water ')


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea i think ill leave him..lol he is realy happy. ill pob put orange guy back in 10 here soon. now to get a stand for the 10 so it can be in my room too -.- lol i dont have a 2nd 10 or 20 cleaned or found atm tho  so wen i get the plants growing and a few girls ready hell be screwed :S but yea i think hes happy.. a lil too happy ;p [pic a hlf hr aftr putting in cup]

and who knows. i dont think wood thats been sitting around for 3yrs has any emotions ;p but im still workin on it i wana put moss on it and put it were the rock formation is.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

he better love it while it last  i know my female enjoyed the 20 and then switched her over to the 10 earlier today and put my rosy reds in the 20 to help cycle it..

haha i see his bubble nest.my male still hasnt ever created a nest yet.and currently wont considering he is sick..i thought about breeding mine.id like to have some ive breed and maybe sell the rest depending on how many are in the batch,,

its a good thing wood doesnt have emotions.i think we would be introuble.all our homes would probably just walk off haha..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

haha not mine 90% brick/concrete ;P XD but yea his nests bigger now o.0 lol all my males blew nests. well all but one who died within a month. i was gona breed one of my males he was a tricolored mustard gas looking boy i went off 4 vacation n he was sick wen i came back died 3days later ='[ now i thnk ill use orange.. if i can find a decent girl 

now that he has this big nest n the mesh holds the cup still idk if i wana add the goby :C


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

bad news. betta in question was trying to eat the gobie wiel it was still in the bag -dispite the 4x longer gobie- so i didnt even try :C


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

ive lost several of my girls and 1 i wanted to use for breeding so i know how it feels.mine are simple VT.even then i think they would be good...im sure once my male is back up and in shape he may try a bubble nest.i know when i had a females next to him.he was spanning his fins showing off trying to get her attention..she wasnt interested haha..

i definitely wouldnt put the goby in then if he was trying to attack while it was in the bag.though id say take him out.put the goby in.then after a while try to add him since they can be pretty territorial and usually do better when put in last.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

meh the gobie is fine in 10 for now till i get a bigger tank goin.or till this things planted more lol

and yea my boys are both vt. my one who died was a vt iv had many girls die on me but never got to breeding size  im gona maybe try and fine one. and try breeding them later in yr. when il be introducing me n my buddies snakes to there mates for the yr  then ill have somehting to do durring the time it takes for momma snake to develope egg folicles and then another 55 days after being layed [this always kills me lol] so ill have something to keep me occupied besides xbox and this XD im def gna search on cl for a fem tho


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

good,now its just a matter of getting a bigger tank.since no other fish is in the 10 im sure thats fine for now 

i seen a double tail male i wana get.but that wont be for a while..breeding snakes...ekk..my mom had 4..i wouldnt hold them unless she took them out the cage and handed them to me and she was there....ur anxious to get some snakes  i have a wii but i rarely play it.i actually dont play games very often.i even have my N64 and dont touch it much.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i could put him in a 40 but id have to reseal it first i had a bearded dragon in it and it dont hold water atm =\

i luv snakes i only own 2 in my home but i own many many at a buddys [fam dont know that lol] we breed over 400 fems ev few months so we have constant production. but we picked up 100 females this spring and they are used to mating in fall so ill be way more busy lol XD but once the matings done i may put a male with a girl so i have something to do besides be a couch potato


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

that would be better for him...i have a 20 thats for reptiles.the guy that owned it before used water in it.i can see a water line almost all the way to the top.and all id really have to do it put a middle brace.though the glass is thin like a 10 gallon.4mm i think.and i think 20 gallon aquariums are like 6mm glass.but dont have a middle brace.so im sure with a middle brace it can hold.i should fix it up instead of trying to get a new tank..i just need to reseal it as well and brace the middle plus take off the top liner since it doesnt have the lips for a hood.

i could never get along with snakes.i dont know y exactly.im not much of a reptile man.thats a lot of snakes..i surly wont go near.heck that would be a good sign to hang up outside like a "watchdog" sign..except snakes.im sure no1 would wanna go in unless they love snakes haha..i got my fish so i wouldnt be a couch potato.ive been working on a website.i have my own web server at home i built from scratch and installed the software and everything to host it..my site works.just a few little things i want to add and take out then ill get a domain name and be good to go.tested on several computers on my network


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well ima wait on resealing mine. i have some time befor hes like 2ft hes like 4in long r so, so the 10g will do for a wiel... meanwhile in the 20. i have a horny lil devil.. hes filled the cup with bubbles. and he figured ut the surface has a slight twirl in the middle of the tank were the big filter and small one tht r baffled makes a swiring vortex... dum dum blew bubbles and they just twirl n twirl n twirl at slow pace.. kinda funny tho XD and he keeps flaring at me when i look in haha 

i would sell your 20g if i was u it got a sliding lock lid? if so some ppl would hapily trade a similar sized aquarium for it. it saves them money and hasle of waighing down or latching a top. lucky you tho :O i have no job :\ im starting school up again tho but ill be goin tues n thurs 5pm-8pm prob ;p


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

that is true and it wont be over night before it gets that big...that must be fun for him to watch,his own nest going in a slow circle..i had a couple of mine flair at me.its funny to watch..like im scared of them haha...

it does slide in and has 2 little flaps on top with little notches that look to grab the lid so i think yes..but i dont have the lid for it.the person that gave it to me posted it on craigslist and it was just the tank and a home made stand for it.the tank is in storage for now and i have the stand sitting outside.

i actually did think about trading it but didnt think any1 would considering its just a tank and no lid or anything else.id rather a 10 gallon considering thats all about i have room for but id want a hood at least with it.it will be used for bettas.o i got to make sure they dont jump out,hmmm..

i too have no job as well.im waiting for a job at homedepot to call my dad and i to start.but no luck still.they had a delay or else i would have already gotten my first pay check over the weekend.my dad is applying else where for now but im hoping they call asap..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oh no screen?! tha sucks.. idk if you can buy replacment screens:\ but those tanks rly arnt ment for water. more ment for snakes. its only made of moderatly thick glass for like frogs or toads so they can swim a bit. but if the 20 holds water well enough.. may try it! could always take off the trim  also would be nice for raising fry!  that what i was gna use my 50g for till i found my turtles  its like 4ft long 2 wide n 2 tall lol so wouldnt hav been bad for fry.. but the painteds in it [tho cld try n hybernate him soon o.0]

but its not a nest. its like random bubbles.. he has 3 or 4 goin lol 1 under a styrofoam cup.. ne against one of the intake tubes. one against the clear baffle for big filter. and randome lil bubble areas against the glass.. then a few random bubbles just floating.. i tried get pic of it.. added few pics ones of random bubbles. [you can see the nest around intake too lol] ones his nest in cup [on left u can see its 4 or 5 high lol] XD and a blurr of him flaring at the camera [idk y it aint been flashing at him lol] debating on puting in live floating plants :O lke duckweed maybe? o.0 just so he can make one super duper nest lmaoo

lucky im 19 now and still cant get job.. then again i refused to work fastfod so cant b--ch to much  now tht u reminded me ima apply for lowes and Home depot in am- maybe even menards.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

im sure if u checked like ebay or a local store they have replacements.just like for aquariums.may not be the exact kind that came with it but still just as good.i actually wanted to use it as a breeding tank.if i had my own room id be breeding rite now.but no space for anything that size.i need like a 10..

a few bubble nest..some thats broken up from the current in there..floating plants would be great in there..id put some..i can see him flaring in the bottom pic..haha he not like getting his pic taken..

i too dont like fast food.i cant stand them.i only worked at them because it was a job.ive also been a bill collector and many other things..rite now im suppose to be working for home depot repairing 4 stroke engines.i did that before at sears..but i go thru a temp service that is ran by delta airlines.so i like the fact i get benifits from home depot and from delta airlines and can fly to the philippines for free considering the tickets cot about 1500 dollars.just gotta wait for homedepot to say i can start.

i would apply.u can work part time and have a little extra spending money on hand


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i wana put in normal plants first  remember this will be for girls [actually got a girl today YAY!] so i dont wana deticate to him a whole 20 just yet. hes not that big of a rockstar ;p


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

ah yes...those are his girls..his groupies


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

actually.. no i was gna breed my orangge n purple to one of them ;P sadly the girl i gots kinda small :\ so i got some waiting if i use her  [idk age for there breeding so foo =[ lol]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh nice,,,i bet they will have awesome babies


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

shes a bluish i think lol hard to tell but its funny the boy in 20h is so agressiv twards me now


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i had a blue female.but shes gone.hard to fine blue 1 here.haha ur invading his territory.he say no,u step away or else


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

haha ill eatz him >:O XD blu and red are most common here:\ sometimes but rarely youl find green =\


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i joked with my dad about that sometimes.saying if he is in the mood for some fish ive got some haha....i would love to find a green 1..i seen a nice halfmoon i want to get


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea only colors [m/f] around here u usually blue n red n occasionaly a duble tail white/black but they are always so sick


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

have to go online to find the exotic colors.i thought about ordering some online but i just dont trust buying life things online.not knowing what condition they will be in when they arrive


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i know right! not to mention the shipping gaah!

verry pretty colors but crazy sshipping.. its like "damn is that to have the tank shipped with it? f%*#." lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know exactly.and a couple months ago i seen some really nice betta colors i wanted to get.they were like 30 bucks just for the better..then it was about the same if not more for the shipping.im thinking to myself.i get it.and it dies the next day due to something wrong with shipping.im out a lot of money.i could have bred them myself and got some great colors for a lot cheaper than that haha..

but ill be searching locally to see if i can find anythingid rather buy in person anyways


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea. heys some people who sell fairly cheap ones tho. but idk how much shipping is.. there was a guy in KC, MO [like 40 mins from my house] selling some bettas on another site. and wanted 37$ for shipping.. im like uh.. i live just a hr away is there a way i can pick up? he said no he will not let someone pick up a betta form his home.. i was like ok.. can we meet somwhere in town? again a no.. im like alright never mind then lol 

tho may be better to buy a fry/baby and raise her yourself with most peoples prices -.- lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oh and check out this pickup. shes so cute and active. shes soo tiny tho [like inch inch n half tops] shes so dark irl but the flash shows her colors superb! sry for scratchy tank and water marks. lol i aint waisting time to clean it yet as she shoulndt be in this tank too long, and if she is i do 100% clean outs n junk on my 1g's every 2-3days  [depending on eating schedules and fish size]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i use to live in kcmo.well rite outside in sugar creek.the first time i lived there i was in independence.use to work out in olathe.2 of my bros are in kcmo rite now..i miss it there.id rather deal with the snow than this stupid heat here..i had 1 betta there.it was my moms but i was the 1 who took care of it.and thats stupid he wouldnt allow u to come get it.almost sounds like he was trying to make extra money on the side by charging shipping.thats just stupid if u dont live far he wont allow a meet up or anything.


she looks a lot like 1 of my girls.i like her colors.where did u get her at?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i was born and raised just a lil north of kc :O Saint Joseph. [wow we get off topic.. good thing your the OP HAHA] but yea ikr! either that or he is a huge animal horder. but i think 35ish is normal shipping price for a betta overnight[recomended for shipping] so couldnt be too much extra money there o.0

but my family broguth her home for me from our petsmarts grand opening  lost my boy so they got me a new girl ^.^ [tho they thought i was suposed to put her with a male and theyd live in happy harmony lol]

oh btw. found out what that purple guy actually is now.. his colors look to be all in... a[tricolor]red n blue with purple hew.. combodian veil tail.. how in the world was he all purple a month ago XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

ive been to st joe a few times...my mom was a truck driver and we would go that way to get to the terminal in omaha.plus i think i went that way to go to iowa as well..im actually from,born and raised in baton rouge louisiana..but moved to kcmo 2 months before katrina hit,then went to phoenix,then mexico.then chicago for a month,back to kcmo and now back here...all withing 5 years haha..i know kcmo pretty well....yes we do get off topic.its fun though 

i would surly want it to be over night.dont want it staying in the bag/container too long.i know its going to be very stressed out.

the 1 i had in kcmo was living pretty well.though i didnt know much.and dont know if he is still alive or not.ive known for a while u cant mix bettas..but just learned about betta sororities about a year ago.

ah yes a cambodian VT..he might have been more relaxed now and got his true colors.i had mine do that.they were 1 color 1 minute and the next more colors..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol he dont evn have a nest now.. sad face!! ill kill you nate D:<

lol wow you sure do...get around -snicker- lol but off-topic is fun. XD plus dk if it sends u an email when your pm'ed lol if dont id be like 'dafuq nate you forgot about me' and you replied a hr aftr i did XD i to am just learning about them sense joininig i knew they could be calm and even comunity fish.. my cousin had one in a comunity tank and one in a cichlid tank [tho now looking back im like WTF on the cich's] but had no idea that females could get along.. didnt know there was real aquatic plants you could use in an aquarium that wasnt a reef. tho you see tubes at lps most r simi aquatic... like my failure today i didnt read just seen "fern" and "topfin" and was like SWEET its a simi aquatic pecock fern -.- ment for terariums lol.. sadface XC

ofc tho im having some animals shipped to me soon hopefully to expand my zoo. id never 3day+ anything aquatic except a snail XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

haha he like no i stop making nest for now 

now im stuck in 1 place...yes it is fun.that i do agree.a fish forum and here we r talking bout random stuff..  i do get the email notification  ive been out and about lately.thats true.once i joined here i learned they too can be calm and even community fish.i always thought they had to be alone in a small bowl.now i learned small bowls arent good.

i know its fascinating what we learn here.i knew about plants.well i did and didnt.i knew there were freshwater plants.but ever though much of them.i couldnt even name 1..i thought plants were more for marine setups and not so much freshwater.now i have 2 kinds in mine.and will get more later.

yes i do notice those tubes and thought bout getting 1.thought they were a little pricey for me..of course not working they r pricey.

i thought about going and buying me like a double tail half moon today from petsmart,they r like 10 dollars..but i have nowhere to put it except in a half gallon bowl..and dont know when ill start my job so i can buy a 10 gallon and divider for 2 males..but i did think about having some shipped to me.id really like to have an exotic colored betta.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

most of my bettas were wm bettas. n only 1 was 'typical' coloring a red camb. ct  rest ere unique mustardgass looking, 3 tone.. XD petco here iv bought some n they always die so quickly ;'[ iv prob spent $100 on bettas from petco and they all die within a month.. -.-

n ik i get email for forums but i aint got a pm in ovr a yr i dnt remember if i was emailed haha

i got a $4 one thinking 'fern' mut be like java... now ik y it was 3.99 XD its ment for tropical terrariums lol -.-

yea id say wait n divide the 10g. im debating on letting both my turtles go so i can use the 50g for a plant growup tank lol then for a sorority [big hopes there] but then id have a thing of turtle food for no reason XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i seen some nice tri colored bettas at petsmart.i wanted 1.they were 10-12 bucks for them.but they were beautiful.i get mine from petsmart now.got 1 from petco.my first 1 but petsmart always had deal..a female for .99 cents.so i was happy.but i really do want some tri colors as well.something other than then 1 or 2 toned colors i have.

i get emails all the time.i know in the user CP u can turn off email notifications.so u might have done that.

i bet u were happy once u realized they r for terrariums 

only if u had a pound in ur back yard or a friends pond.that would be a great place to put them at.if they are getn too big and need more space its best to release them,i say..u can always make a few buck selling the turtle food or help some1 in need and give it to them..

do u know if u can house male and female bettas together in a divided tank?im searching rite now.but i never done it


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

in a devided you can house them together  you can also do 2 males and a female [2 deviders obv] and put fem in middle. i see it all the time on here lol

and nah i didnt turn off. i get the emails lol but im nvr pmed so idc there XD 

and i woudlnt say there getting to big. the res yea way big.. but painted nah. im just addicted to plants now -.- i may just use a storage tote to grow plants ;P so i can keep my beautiful painted girl  

oh you bet.. i googled it to make sure. because they sell bamboo as aquatic.. and when i seen pics i was like </3 nooo its so pretty too  lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i had read a few post saying that they give or hormones etc and didnt want to stress them out.i know the males will make nest.but didnt want to stress any out or anything..i got the material to make my own dividers.

oh haha..and u didnt get any p, so u wouldnt know.ive had about 5 or 6 pm and got an email everytime they replied back.

using a storage tote would be good.even buying a simple 10 gallon tank itself would be great..

i like bamboo.i read it will die eventually if left in the water.but have seen some great aquariums using bamboo..of course rite now its too expensive to get enough for my tank.but hopefully in the future i can get some and set up an asian themed tank like i want


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i only have 3 from ovr a yr ago. lol XD s i didnt remember 

well iv got a 25 high [or well its high and a 25] tote the turtles stay in when im doin water changes and whatnot [cuz Red Eared Slider likes to try n eat me] so may use that.. i still gota get a light -.- my tank dn get sunlight so iv still gta get a light. XC ig ill try find a 2pack ;p but if i buy any more tanks.. there goin twards animals.. like im trying get a scorpion. and a tarantula ;P and a 3rd snake for my room :3 theyd get the 10gs before the plants lmaoo besides idk wat id do with the extra plants.. prob nothing -.-

i have bamboo i did fuly submerg the stock [but not leaves] of the smallest one and it went yellow and yucky.. but i leave my bamboo in a jar and dnt evn do water changes just fill it up  healthy bamboo despite the sun cooked one of the undersides one day lol -.-


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i seen a 25 high on craigslist for sale..it was nice.just no place here to put it..my neighbor has or had a big tank,he had a 6 foot boa or python..i forgot...i wouldnt use a lid for the plants since they wont jump out or anything.saves money also 

now i want to just go buy 1 shoot of bamboo..just to have....all my plants that are outside are never in the sun,i have them sitting in my patio area of my apartment.the sun dries them up over a day and kills them.already lost a few


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

the sun cooks your plants I WONDER WHY.. here we got like 30% humidity as a high were i live [unless rained recently] and sometimes up to 110deg.. now you.. your low is 112degrees and prob 5% humidity IF THAT XD lol

yea thats my prob my mom has alot of tanks in her basement and i have a few in mine. most 55-250g.. [yea that big.. lol] but nowere to put them. with all my animals i already have a crouded room lol my family dont rly like fish.. they dont believe in water changes or anything. there old school "the fish will grow to the size of the enclosure" kind of ppl -.- [woohoo 3ft bettas?  lol] and they dont wana 'listen to the tank when its low on water.." even when i say ill keep it to the brim.. i get "no i dont wana jumper..." then i say ill buy/make a screen and i always get "thats to much money to be spending on dumb fish" lol fam i liv with r retarded XD if i could id take off the door to closet n put a 55 or 2 in here ;P lolol

tbh idk y i have the bamboo. tho i just got another new girl [pretty colors] so may see if she likes the bamboo in her 1g o.0 lol im just a few ferns/swords and 2-4more fish away from my tank being perfect  but idk wat to use as hides..just the plants themselvs? o.0


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

its our monsoon season,our humidity has been a little high for us,around 35% or so..rite now its at 38% during the rest of the year it gets no higher than 10% if that..mostly around 5% as u mentioned 

wow id love to have a 250 gallon tank.ill get another 10 this afternoon.though i have no space for it..thats how my dad is about fish..no water changes.they grow the size of the tank.he was a manager at a pet store back in the early 80's.so cycling wasnt even known back then....lol 3 ft bettas.now those would be giants  u could sell them for hundreds easily..luckily my dad doesnt mind spending a few bucks on fish.he helped pay for a lot of my stuff when i lost my job.a closet would be a good fish room

ive got plants i havent even planted.been letting them float in my tank for a week.too lazy to wana plant them haha...and bamboo would be good to put in the 1 gallon.really makes an asian theme  u can use clay pots as hiding places.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea well my 1g it sticks out for miles.. so id have to cut some plastic mesh so i can keep a mesh on top incase of jumpers... lol 

but yea i wish i cld set up the 250 its HUGE -.- gpa had it made like 3yrs ago n let us use it wen out 75 cracked [tell ya what 75-250 is a huge leap lol] then mom n dad let its water drop n kill all fish cuz "they was tired of dealing with it" and took in basement =\ wish i cld use my closet as a fish room but it has a bunch of cloths in there.. and not mine haha -.- "i dont realy live here so i dont deserv my closet" lol only thing in there that mine is a trash barrel of bedding for rats -.- LOL i do have a 55 sitting outside. and the screen and some clamps r sitting here in my room. but i was hoping to use that for some sort of animal DX no stand either tho =\ i wana get 1 more 10 to devide it befor i go balls to the walls with npt's and big tanks lol.. my ultamate goal is have a tank like OFL she has a npt undevided with 2 males in it O: i think she has them in a 55 or 75 i dont remember. thatd be amazing tho =\ either wana do that or buy 2 males n like 6 female wild bettas and put them in a big tank ;P talk about interesting


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i went and got me 2 things of plastic mesh yesterday to make a divider..i can get my male out of the 1 gallon finally 

jeez 75 to 250..thats like a cup going to a 25 or 30 gallon..u can swim in that thing.with the fish.i actually though about buying or getting a 50-100 gallon and only putting 1 betta in it.kinda a joke and to just see how it would react.and to have people be like wheres there fish?oh he is hiding rite now.etc....i would loove to have a 250+ gallon tank.but i need my own house first.i told my dad when i do have my own house.ill use the spare room and turn it into an aquarium haha..he even suggested building a house on a corner of a pond and the wall made of glass so u can see inside the pond.that would be awesome..

u might have some fighting going on with the wild bettas.but then again with all that space they may not care.hmmm..now that is interesting.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

indeed it is its like going from a little kiddy pool.. to the ocean lol its like BAM! lol 

but idono i hear wild bettas can live in pairs with females and males. but idk how many males. but if its planted heavy or even put a divider in middle if all fails.. would be pretty interesting tho! [will now look on Aquabids for wild betta prices lmaoo] itd be like heaven


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know.even my dad joked and said if i got 1 of mine even a 50 gallon it would be an ocean.they wouldnt know what to do with all the space..my female was like that in the 20 gallon hex.she couldnt stop looking at the sand and going in and out of things and every corner of the tank..

i seen on aquabid yesterday and the cheapest i seen was like 15 bucks for a simple wild betta.even seen some for 80 bucks.i was like wow.80 bucks.i think u and i should put some in the wild in the states(home made pond) and then turn around and sell them for that price..haha


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

haha well.. i dont think we can make a pond there.. 112deg 250days of the year but i just looke dsome duos of girls were 5 but u had the 35 shipping -.-

haha ikr the new girls in a 1g and soo pretty i cnt wait to put in more plants and see them all go nutzo!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

we cant**


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

haha i know exactly ill move to Hawaii.its closer to the weather they like.that will work  i just setup my molly tank yesterday..i added the new live plant i just had sitting in my other tank..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yess!! lmao nice nice im bout to go to petgo soon i hope n get a 2nd plant.. also i bought bett bulbs a week or so ag ones starting to spout i can see it =] so happy  :3


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

new girl.. BE JELLOUS!! [the one just got yesterday =D]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i just got back from petco as well  got me a new guy.just got home...

jeez i wish they had girls like her..thats y i went to petco was to see if they had any colorful bettas.of course they did in males.but not the females..i got a male though.great colors.double tail  send me her


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

nice man. i didnt get to go  lol u shoulda got nother girl ur 2 away from a all girl tank  

pff u wish you could hav her ;p shes awesome! cute little gal. so many colors.. she stresses out easy. wen i picked up her cup she was all colored i looked away to look at the other one i was debating on [a not so pretty one] looked back and BAM huge stress stripes -.- lol shes amazing tho rly active eats well. i luv her :3


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i thought about getting a few more females.but when i seen this male i was like gotta have him  

im also in a dilemma.i could start a sorority if im able to figure out what to do with my mollies...ive been reading and told different things about their tank sizes..i read minimum is 10 gallon then 20 gallon and even 30 gallons as a minimum.i have 8..7 male and 1 pregnant female..i have my 20 gallon hex that is fully cycled now and has 4 minnows in it.thought of putting my mollies in there.people seem to be against that..yet read online i can have about 8 mollies in my 20 gallon...so now im not sure.want to clear out my 2nd 10 to divide for my male bettas.what a lot of confusion 

yes i agree with u..and to have her breed with my new male.i can only image how the colors would be.ill upload some pics of him once he gets use to me and allows me to take a couple pix.he is in a temp half gallon bowl until i finish making tank dividers and decide what to do with these mollies..

i know its hard to decide at times.the other 1 i was choosing between was just a darker color.pretty much the same colors.just different shades.if i had the space and money i would have got them both...the sad part about it all was as i was looking through the bettas.i fount 2 dead ones  poor guys.didnt have a chance.i gave it to 1 of the workers.then put the other dead one in a workers cart.

these bettas are addictive.ill go bankrupt soon haha


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

ikr! im bout [thinking it.. not 100% yet]to sell my 55g so i can buy a slightly smaller tank for growout [tho 55 wld be perfect im sure.. but i dubt id be able to sell most of them lmao especially sence all my bettas r veil -.- ill need get a ct fem  or double//hm boy. cuz this new giel is amazing shes like jus wow  so many colors shes like a holographic card ;P


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

both my females are VY and 1 male is VT the new male is double tail.i read somewhere when breeding them.to make sure to have like 1 double tail mail and would be fine with a VT female.the double tail would dominate and i would have double tail fry..bot sure if i read that correctly.i already forgot...

now the problem also comes down to naming them.im not 1 to name pets.but have just recently to make it easier to talk about them on here.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i usually nme my fish based off there colors.. the blu n red girl i thought about naming her nova ;p lol maybe jewl for the new girl  ;p

but hmm may look into tht. might evn pull out some dvt from that litter :O!!!! -.- search i must.. ima look around and see whats growout tank size need to be cuz if its 55 ima hafta keep mine haha DX


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

thats a good idea..though mine is multi color,white,red,blue, light green or turquoise.

id keep the 55 as a growout tank no matter what..1 they arent cheap to come by.2 u know the condition its in..if i had the room here.id have atleast a 50 gallon myself.i didnt even have room for my new 10...i some how managed to get it in here.i may have room for a 2 gallon underneath my other 10 gallon next to my 2..but thats about it.im surprised my dad hasnt said anything about it.but he enjoys the fish as well  IMO keep the 55 no matter what.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea but thts like 50bucks-55bucks there is a sale every yr o so around here tanks r 1dollar per gallon =p n mine dnt hav the top plastic support thing idk if thts ok or not id imagine it is tho [its still holding water lmao] but some ppl r saying bout 35 is ok it looks like o.0 [hav one but it will not hold water.. no cilicone thnks to rats and a big crack.. foo lol] but i have no room for a 55 XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

they have that going on at petco here.40 bucks even for a 40 gallon.i was like wow.wish i was working and had the space.i thought about arranging my bed in a way i could use a tank stand as a back since i have a futon mattress.but my dad keeps saying tanks that size r too big.......

oh u mean the top bracket thing that goes all the way around it?it will hold.as long as its siliconed well..the rim piece is more of a show type thing..i dont think it has much function other than that.ive seen 100 gallon tanks that didnt have a rim.only other support it had was a piece of glass in the middle that keeps it from bowing..how thick is ur glass for the 55?

u can buy silicon cheap at a hardware store..i did.i patched up a big crack at the bottom of my hex and then re did the silicon on the corners.holding water and fish and everything.no leaks whats so ever.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

it holds water but here ill upload a pic.. the center plastic peice i thnk it is used for bowing idk lol i always thought was just so glass cld sit on it

but tell him to get you a 75 n buy some 2"x4"x10's and make your own stand for it. or spend the **** ton of money buying one lol im bout to make my 55 a stand n try find a place for it o.0

pics lil old but u can see plastic on middles missing at top [the last c on the tank rest r bun marks from buddy b4 bought from him] also has reptile heater [again kinda old no longer there lmao] atm its sitting outside for nothing i sometimes let my turtles go out there [tho may let both go now idk feel kinda bad may try buy a baby :s] and its growing lil algea thought about gettin ghost shrimp n fattening them up by puting them in highly algead tank befor adding them to the betta tanks o.0 but then read ghost shrimp can jump out -.- so dk there lmao ig it give me something to clean? o.0


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

ah its the center support bracket.thats actually an easy fix.any piece of plastic atleast an inch wide and stretches across it will work by just siliconing it where the other was..or even using some rope will work as well.u dont want it to bow out so if its rope and a little loose when the tank is empty is fine.as long as it doesnt bow out too far anything will work...

i thought a while back about getting ghost shrimp.even thought about it earlier this morning.but have read many times bettas make a snack of them..rite now i have 2 mystery snails and an oto in my 10 with 1 of my girls.they are fine together...

that would be something to clean.heck would even work as a summer time outside breeder or out side tank in general..like on a porch or patio..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

-shrug- ig ill go empty it ;[ lol it was used for a snake for a wiel but i upgraded to a rack system  iv seen ppl bolt it in place actually lmaoo but again i thought was for glas to sit on top of it


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i think glass sits on it and acts as a middle brace for anything on it.but its used to keep a tank from bowing out too much


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oh well ill just use it for reptiles then


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

u can still use it for fish as long as u add on a support bracket there..or glass..as well as a rope..small rope..especially like the nylon rope u can get cheaply at a store.the outward force exerted wont be as much as like the downward force...so u dont need anything big and bulky..id say even a few strands of fishing like would work.and just silicon it down...u can fill it up and see how much it bows.if its very small it would be fine.but if it bows a lot and u put like a leveler on it and titter totters then it needs support.but if its just a slight bow its fine


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

skrew that to much work! XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh thats not much..u should see all the work im doing here for my tanks  i just cute out a hex hood using only a hand saw and some sand paper....i tarted at 9am and finished at 2pm only stopping to use the bathroom or get something to drink..i still got more to do to the hood.including lighting..

then im going to make some fake plants using some fake leaves i fount outside near the trash(after i do some major cleaning of them)then im making dividers for my tank as well..relocating about 10 fish..i now realized i have a lot of work to do jeez....

heck if i was there i would fix ur tank for nothing except the fun and experience of doing it and hanging out  but i understand,,,i was going to do the samething to my 20 long..imm like never mind.dont feel like dealing with it haha.im on the same boat as u about that


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

gasp he eated his tail?! :<

and haha ****** i go alot more then that half the time. ur just doing this one day. i baths rats weekly change bedding for about 30 rats+ feed them all daylie fresh scraps alot of time daylie waterchangs on turtles -.- soo much ****.. ev few weeks i gta walk mileor 3 carrying a 10g tank with 5-20 rats -.- LMAO i aint got any plexiglass if i did id fix it.. but im not even gonna bother XD not unless i need it


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe i have an idea.. it has a screen lid.. he screen does hav spaces on the corners for like wires for your animal.. if i put lil board or even popsycle sticks on the screenin that one spot and keep it on 99% of time the hose for a sponge filter can go in.. and i can have a baby growout tank?!  do i get a prize for winning?


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

haha no he is a doubtail 

i told my dad the other day i wanted to get a hamster.he said thats the last thing we need,more rats..im thinking..we dont have any rats...i should say oh i got a friend online who will send me 30 rats for free and see how he reacts.though its a joke haha..i worry about getn bit..its a big reason y i dont like snakes.not scared of snakes.scared of snake bite.as well as any pet rodents.hamsters,mice,rats,etc....

haha yes u get a prize for winning.the happiness of knowing u thought it up  since ur not gonna use it rite now thats definitely a reason not to worry about fixing it


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

no look in pic looks like he ate some of his top tail  but if i tilt my comp looks like its clear from finrot 

and yay i win  oh i can send a couple naked ones down with the others lol most r byos and will get huge ;P lol but tbh if u get a hamster.. make sure to handle it befor buying it. petstores r bad about biters :C and skittish hammies  

i just got 50 bucks cuz i helped a buddy set up his pool. get the next 100 next week. but i think ima head to petco and buy 2 plants. a 2-5g and a big male king/dt  some more food n save rest for more creepier pets


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh haha i see what u mean..its just the way his fin was when he was swimming..and its the color of his fin he is fin.other than a little tear now in his fin from a fake plant during last night he is perfectly fine 

oh i decided to name him Rain..for many reasons.1 my girl likes korean actors.1 korean actor i like is Rain..and then when u said the other day u name urs due to their colors...mine is like a rainbow.so im like cool works out great )

also the cup he came in says he is just a double tail..but to me and looking on the petco website.he looks like a halfmoon double tail...can u verify that or any1 who would know for sure?

haha....my dad would love that i had a hamster bite me at a pet store.i dropped it rite when he did.then covered my finger so a worker wouldnt see..i use to have hampsters.but havent owned 1 in about 10 years.

thats kinda what i did the other day.well helped some1 move and made 100..i was happy..i want to go to the petstore now.but its raining outside and has been raining for hours.a light rain here is like a hurricane in new orleans..tons of water everywhere now...

i wanted to get a king when i got my double tail.but im like i dont exactly have room for him rite now.maybe once i divide my tank into 3 i can  i think they r like 12 bucks here though..but they are huge.im like holy crap thats big betta.if i get 1.ill name him prince


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

hahaha prince XD i wana find a double tail king so hard  i thnk there 12-15 here depends on tail. ik hmpk was 12.99 -.-

uh i cnt tell make him flare for a pic n ne1 cld tell u 

haha yea me2 i set up his pool for his kids. he works 7 days a week 10-11hrs a day l8ly and hes like "bro u wana make some money" i was lik uhm.. -swirls finger in ear- did i hear you ask if i want money?! lol he told me his kids are whining they want this pool i helped him find put up but with him n his bro workin 1 hr away and not being home 12-14hrs a day. they have no time.. hes like you get it set up and running. ill push some money your way. im like alrighty. set it up a day or so later filled it up for him and got everything running he seen it n was like 'uh that ground was unlevel' i was luke oh rly? i didnt notice the 12in holes every 2-3ft lmao i used some spare dirt to fill in hes like 'u did all that?' i wa slike yup sure did. just so the kids can play lol he said hed give me 150bux for it im like nah man its good hes like no u saved me alot of work and im good for it lol im like alright wont argue with free money XD

so think ill head to petco get 1-2 ferns/swords. maybe get a 5 gal [tho hav spare drum so dk yet] and look at there kings  then go petsmart n look :3 the new petsmarts pretty cool. the employees dont know jack but some hot chick keeps ringing me up n flirting with me ;D bwahaha XD... i dont think thats the reason i keep goin back tho =| ok maybe it is that and the healthier bettas XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

the kings are on sale for 10 bucks now..awesome..there are no different kings at my nearest petco.but the website says they have double tail.though i wasnt paying attention much and might have picked 1 up and not realize it.

haha some1 else had said to make him flare to find out..i may put him closer to my other male and see if he will flare.only bad thing is my phone camera is so slow.he might not be flaring at the time i do it,

wow awesome.i had that happen before when i helped some1 save 60 bucks on a computer.they gave me 60 bucks bcuz i fount them 1 for 40..(im extremely good with computers and web servers) i told them no but they forced it on me.tried to put it in my pocket and wouldnt leave me alone about it haha.so im look cool ill use it for gas money when i went and got the pc for them....heck u deserve it though u did all that extra work.. 

bring me with u..my dad has the car.i can only walk.im not walking in the rain...i get wet enough from the aquariums as it is  oh i know ur going there to check out the girl.id do it also.i just wouldnt let my girl know im doing it haha..shes the jealous type.and ur rite.the employees dont know anything at all..i called a manager 1 day bcuz the woman was telling a couple to let the tank run for a week then add a fish.i wanted to freak out.i walked over and stood there listening shaking my head.

thats the day i got my oto replaced,came home and it was dead.i live half mile away..and i drove my dads car.plus i take back streets to avoid lights.then when i got my double tail.i fount 2 dead bettas in the cups.gave 1 to the employee.and then second 1 i put in her cart..i will say petsmart does take better care of their bettas.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

ima try find a hmdt or a king crown [that would be prince ] maybe even a big black king ;p name him uh.. shaq? maybe obozo[obama diss]  lmaooo

lol well the animals are so terribly kept at our petsmart they had little russian tortises in a like 10g im like D:< </3 noo  they was mixing up species that dont belong togther.. my heart.. went fragile :'[ they had huge ass fantail goldies the size of baseballs for 20 and softball for 30 some lady was looking at them and guy said "o yea you can just use normal tap water. yea and you can put any fish in here with them itl be fine.." walked up.. it was a manager im like WTF NO!! so i interupted.. was like dude.. shut up this is how it goes... lol told the people about how you realy keep them and how to cycle a tank n exc exc. and they was like oh wow you know alot! do you work here... im like no i just actually CARE [louder voice] about my reptiles and fish and think they deserve what they NEED not to die to make someone a few bucks... manager walked off.. i was lawling soooo hard.. then the chick seen me little later helpin another lady worker with rat.. she was diggin the pyro  she just kept staring  good thing im single haha sadly no phone so even if i had the balls to ask her for her number.. i couldnt DX

foreverAlone :C lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

lol shaq...awesome...id like to see which u choose..

i want to start a petition against the stores and make them hire people with knowledge and proof or to train these people/have care sheets on hand and everything as proof or to refer to like a site like this.its a shame these animals,especially fish and reptiles get treated like that and dont last long.i told the manager here they need to hire people who actually know what they are doing..i was furious.

i have a phone.but its shut off.i use it to international txt my girl..well when im working.when im not working.doesnt matter bcuz i can use my pc to do it or the app on my phone  i know she was digging u.she like oh an animal lover.hells yeah  now all u need to do is make like betta and spread them fins and win her in


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaahahaha omfg nate youv got me roooolin! lmao spread them fins and win her in aaaahahahahahah thts too duckin punny hahaha h thats great XD but i will indeed let you see my choice  it may take a day or so im hopin to get a 2.5 or 5g and then paint the back if hes not black so i can see better nd it looks cleaner. hed also prob be sitting by rats for now dont wana scare him by those big boys faces trying to see him haha XD may put him in the 1g drum bowl tho. just for now  well get a 'colors now' and '******* settled in check out them fins!' pics lmaoo

yea they do hire ppl who know how to train.. the trainable animals [only dogs] lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

lol haha duckin punny..its kinda like saying tig oh bitties.haha gotta remember that 1...i was going to get a 2.5 gallon since they are small and cheap and thats all i have room for..but want to have my fish in cycled tanks so when i finally go on a trip my dad doesnt have to do much cleaning while im gone for over a month..especially sicne i have 3 10+ gallon tanks already setup.though i could cycled the 2.5..

oh thats a good idea..painting the back black so he will show up more.i want to get backgrounds but dont want to pay 10+ bucks for them..

hahaha ur right..only ones that know what they are doing is the dog trainers..u have a point there..that would be a good joke to tell if some1 complains like i did about the employees...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

indeed it is a good joke tho i thnk the trainers just watch animal planet to learn  lol

yea paintings amazing most ppl do black but even better go to walmart find a 1g or 1/2 g ucket of paint that was a fail and there cheap as dirt  iv seen oranges greens tans  could do a gray or something you never know iv seen 1g pain go for 10bucks but the messups for 2 ;p i thought of doing that with my 10g's but i was like naaah i only have 1 color of paint in my house and its like a putrid olive green o.0 lol 

ya duckin punny i was gna say f word but dont want banned ;p but if i go anywere for a long time ill be screwed.. i dont go on vacations anywho so im ok  my family dk nethng n no1 will feed my snakes [tho they can fast for long periods] and no1 will touch the rats but me n aunt and shes lil slow so i dont want her trying to clean and loose a rodent or 2 =\


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

haha i know rite..and u know animal planet isnt going to give much info about taking care of an animal as to how it is in the wild.

thats too expensive for paint.though i think it would be cheaper than if ur actually buying aquarium paint.i have some paint here i use for my aquarium.it was like a dollar for a few ounces of it.i made a little hut.but never put it in my tank.though 2 of the bottles if not 1 would be enough to put 1 or 2 coats of paint on a 10 gallon or smaller.

i wasnt even sure if we can curse on here or not.though i dont do it much i still do.and every1 here im my apartment complex curses like a sailor...im only going on vacation to get married and meet my girls family.well its not so much a vacation bcuz while im there ill get dental work done since its like 5 times cheaper there than here.i can pretty much get everything i need done for about the price of 1 tooth here.thats about the only reason ill be there so long..but now i dont vacation much.maybe camping once or twice a year locally..

that would be a good job some1 can go into.snake sitting..its going to be hard for u to take care of them being in school...haha dont want ur aunt doing it cause shes slow..though makes sense.id rather not loose a rat or 2 and the next thing u know ur walls are full of them,,u would be Willard then


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

haha shes slow in all ways :\ but she does well on feeding n filling up bottles for them lmao XD it takes 4weeks for babys to devolop smarty pants ;P bout 4-5weeks after sex they hav babies  not overnight ;p

nah i go school tues thurs 5pm-8pm ;P so itl be easy  but i just got back from petco.. and i fail at life.. goin back tomarrow n gettin either a king [they were both pk i thnk may get both if there cheap] and a 10-20g tank  there doin 1g=1$ atm =] and i still got 40 left XD may get a 20long/20 normal and try to divide it 4-5 times  bu mom dnt evn like idea of 5-10 so idk ik i wnt a 10 tho! might get cories.. but they wer elike 2sumthn ea :C 12 bucks?! YUCK!! lol

2 kings were at petco today may look petsmart tomarrow befor i go to petco with final decision. there fins were pretty tattered. but looked like pk's i did find a bunch of hm double tail pk :O im like WTF GOW CAN YOU TELL THE SEX!!! LOLalmsot got a lil black crown but decided for a hmdt 

heres my boy in his cup ill take anothr pic l8r.. also adding a pic of the tank now with 2 new plants.. debating on were to put the 3rd amazon sword [seen floating] hought bout behind the wood. but id think thatt strong filter would eatz it =[


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

hey at least she can feed and fill up their bottles  lol haha slow in all ways huh..i didnt know that much about rats...there was also a question about turtles i wanted to ask u for my friend here.but i forgot already..had a very long and busy day..just now got to stop and rite after this im out like a light..

not in school very long.but its a lot longer than me  haha fail at life,or is it that life just failed u?hmmm...ive got about 20-30 left i think.if i had space i grab a 20 long myself.actually a 30 for my mollies.but surely no room for that.barely room for another 5..thats really not bad for corys.albino? im not sure how much they are here.i would assume the same..i want some.but dont have the space in my tanks for them.well maybe in my 10 divided.but wouldnt do any good if they arent together in a group..

which reminds me...would neon tetra be ok in my 10 divided?like maybe 3 on each side?with my 2 male bettas?

i seen like 3 or 4 kings the other day at petco.shoulda grabbed 1.i dont know if petsmart sells kings.on the website they just have veil tails and crowns...i couldnt remember if they sold any other variety.bcuz i wanted to see if they have double tails and how much.as many times ive gone in there and looked.i cant remember..its ur fault...i know ur doing something to my mind pyro...buah haha..

shame they do a poor job of taking care of their bettas.


oh wow i love his colors....gimme!!!haha...i was going to get some plants a deco today to have an asian theme on 1 side of my divded..got side tracked when a neighbor/manager of the apartment here said come down to this evicted apartment and grab all the computer stuff u want...im like ok.all of a sudden i grab my dad to help me.i now have 6 computers.laptop parts including hard drives,,a work PS3 i was playing on earlier.but no games or controllers,i just use mouse and keyboard..my living room is packed...but no fish stuff dern it..

i like those amazon swords.wish they were asian


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

the amazon swords look kinda asian ;p look like seaweed haha XD especialaly crumped up like they are in tht small container 

yea hes got red white and blue haha!! i thnk ima get a 10. ir 2 5.5's not sure yet. i thnk ima make as stand for f few 10sl and take my 50g outside sence i thnk ima release both turtles [getting hella cold n have them outside in a tote newho to enduce natural instincts for wen i relese big girl.. may keep painted in the lil tote and just keep doin the hellatius water changes o.0 and make her something to float on so i dnt gta waist 24bucks on a floating dock XD

uh tetras are schooling fish so youd need 5 per side i think thatd put you overstocked. you could use a few of the mollies. mollies arnt schoolers. or could go buy new mollies or platties/sword tails. thought about getting some swords yesterday but last time i did they died within a month -.-

ik today ima be getting a king. and a tank. aint decided the tank size. im thinkin 5.5 just for the king. maybe use some offcutings later from npt to give him some plants cuz once my females go into the npt ill have like 3 1gs free.. lol also prob gettin a 3rd maybe even a 4th female depends on how much kings are :3 victory dance? i think so!! XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i want something thats short and thick like amazon swords so they dont get to high in the back but look more full..but i want strictly asian plants trying to create as close a habitat as i can for 1 betta..

2 5.5 wouldnt be bad.,.if i could id get a 5 myself.i can afford just the tank,but not the filter.and really the hood for it..which will cause a problem.i can make a filter,i have over 100 pounds of gravel sitting outside,to which i gave some to a friend for his turtle and used some in my other 10...im making my own fake plants rite now.so it comes down to basically another tank and hood.

thats a good idea,having the turtles outside to get them use to their environment and their instincts to kick in. my friend here uses brick and a plastic tray for his turtles to get on top of...i try to convince him to get rid of some,,he has too many in a 30 gallon long.

thats what i was afraid of...had to put 5 on each side..and it would be over stocking it...im worried my males might be too aggressive towards the mollies..my 20 gallon is over stocked now and wont leave the female alone..but thats the only place i can keep them rite now.

i think it would be good to get the king his own 5 due to the size of him.and go with a certain theme.if i had more money id do the same.but once im working i might do that.i culd divide my other 10 that has 1 female betta and my snails and oto in it..and add my other female.then use my 2 gallon for a king for now.hmmm...decisions,decisions..

indeed a victory dance is in order...i forgot how much kings are.i think 12 or 13..that would take nearly all the money i have..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea ikr im lucky i got 41.08 left  lol i think ill get a 5.5 just one. get it for him. maybe get a lil gravel and a fake plant [maybe i got one in my 10g they wldnt miss it im sure] not sure yet. i at petsmart one of there bettas was 15 last time. but they looked like hmpkdt's what a mouthfull XD

ima go smart first n look then co. cuz ik ima get the tank at co. but ima need to alot of water changes unless i take big filte rout for the big boy  tho soon i do need take tht filter out.. maybe even find it a new cartrage. buddy keeps saying keep it im like "dude.. i dont need it.. i need 10-15s not 30s lol" but even if they are 15 at co then thts only 20 bucks ill still have 17 or so aftr taxes lol  maybe less if i get some gravel [tho i have alot of sand i can just wash that out like i did for npt.. idk i cnt decide D';]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

send me some money  ive got 23 and some change...i just had a guy email me saying he has a 5 gallon he will sell me for 5 bucks..not bad..no lid or anything.but he also has a small hex id say no bigger than a 5..has everything i need in it..u should try checking out craigslist as well..u can find some great cheap stuff there.of course u just have to do extra cleaning which isnt bad..pet smart does sell kings there as well?website doesnt have anything but VT and CT listed.but could swear ive seen more..

instead of a new cartridge just use an AQ sponge.thats what i have in all my filters.works better and easier to clean.i got 100 pounds of sand at homedepot and used some in my 20..i want to see what its like taking care of sand...id go with sand since u have it and save some money..i have over 100 pounds of rocks so it doesnt matter what i use.ive got way more than i need...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well was out all day at family members and mom talked me out of the king for now. she said shed take me to the KC expo next weekend.. better bet i AM getting a new pet even if i dont have the 100$ im supposed to get friday  ill see what i have left wfter raiding the expo.. prob gna come home with 2-3 new pets ;P maybe even a bunnch more feeders to try n breed XD then the king will have to wait prob XD i luv the thought of yet another betta.. but scaies r much easier to take care of and im hoping to get either a lil morph male.fem or big larg normal female ball python to add to my home breeding collection  plus itl give petco time to get better kings in ig huh?


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i went to the kc expo a few years back.they had 1 guy with like a 10 snake.around his shoulders.as soon as i seen that i walked away..then my older bro held 1 of the spiders.im like nope dont wana touch it..i enjoyed it though.wish i could go again.but im 1300 miles away..i have 2 of my bros out in the kcmo area rite now...i too didnt even get another pet today or anything when i went to petsmart.i decided to hold onto my last 20 bucks..since i got this ps3 now.i need to get a control for it..i got a game for 3 dollars that i can use mouse and keyboard.but the ps3 wont play even demo games so im reformatting it.and try again  id like to see pics of the expo when u go


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oh dont make me.. ill go picture happy.. i hate the camera but itl be my first expo. haha ill be happier then a mofo o.0 i may take some pics put them on an almum on here  if i get excited enough.. bettafish.com may even have a pic where you can see me :O lol scarry thought.. 

~~warnng under no circumstance am i accountable for screen cracking, computer crashing. laptop explosions or perminant emotional scaring... any electrical problem should be taken to prodrummernate for great deals and any emotonal scaring should be delt with on your own time~this has been a world wide warning anouncment!~~ 

LOL


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i just put the hmdt in the 20 and flash in a 1g lol i wna see the hmdt's colors so bad hes sooo pretty :C


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

trust me i wish my camera was working at the time.id have tons of pics..that would be good to see though having the pics on here...lol haha,i want to post a picture of me,,just havent ever done it yet..and lately been busy..

lmao haha pyro...u put a disclaimer there then head every1 towards me..haha...note to self,if i am to receive complaints...pack bags,hop on next flight to south east asia..lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

asia? why not south america? its cheaper ;P hahaha

and yea i hear ya iv been kinda busy too lol but i feel lil bad i put the hmdt in the 20. none is other colors coming in he looks lil turqoise but its been so cold and one of my wondows is open a hair.. i prob gta shut it to get best results :C seeing how it was like 37deg this morning -.- [tho room was warmer n the water was slightly under 70(like a sliver) but still!] but flashfire [the blue n red cambdian] is now a purple in his old 1g lol hes hating it XC but my only tank bigger then 1g atm tht aint the npt is the 10g n the orange guys in there :\ n the small tanks stressed him out too -.- picky ass beta fish ur lucky i saved you from the cups!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i have friends in south east asia  and its actually very cheap there.i use to live in mexico for a while. 

im sure being in that 20 and it being a lot of water its colder and takes a while to warm up...i just woke up this morning to feel and see the temp was at 71..i was shocked.it doent get that low unless its winter here.i didnt realize it was already that cold there..i dont remember it getting that cold that fast.of course ur up higher than where i was at..i miss the snow there.just not driving in it.i hated driving in it especially at night to go to work.

lol haha...picky as bettas indeed...we save them from these little cups..and all they want is more and more room..y not divide the 10 gallon for the both of them?i actually need to divide my other 10 gallon to house the female betta thats in there plus my female molly.the male mollies keep harassing her...and she should be giving birth anytime now.i wanted them all to help "control" the population since no1 seems to want them and i surly dont have room for them..though 1 died the other day...still have 7 left and can really only house like 3.

his colors might not be showing due to the cold water...id throw maybe a heater in there in the room to kinda warm it up.as soon as i seen my temp this morning.i shut off my a/c


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

nah its not too terrible in here. its just my room has leaky windows.. n it wa slike 37deg outside. so im not too worried. i do have a few heaters.. but 2 of them r broke and will boil the water [no lie it broke ne of my thermometers it put some water so high.. its only a 10-30 heater or so and i twas in a 50.. n it broke the therm -.- ones so old it dnt have numbers so gta adjust it every day according to the temp :\ actually bigger water holds heat better takes longer to cool down ;p thts y we bearly used heaters in out tanks at moms even 60deg in house those wld be like 80deg in tanks lol

from looks of it the hmdt is also a blue n red cambodian [what my luck.. wana trade?;P] and i may not even get to go to the expo </3 sucksville!! idk im thinking of buying a 75g now.. or a few 10s n make stand for 55and some for 10s n make 55 a plant nursery [if someone teaches me how cut them right]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i knew the more water the longer it takes for a temp change..i dont have heaters in 2 of my tanks nor thermometers.i was a little worried when i woke up and notice the temp so low..but they all seem to be doing just fine..haha u dont want a cambodian?they arent too bad  

oh heck id go to the expo anyways  if i so had the room for a 75,id get 1 in a heart beat.would be alot easier to maintain than 2 10',a 20 and a 2 gallon..and have room for my mollies for sure..how to cut plants rite?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

no nuthings wrong lol just hell look kinda like flash =\ but mines a hm so HA ;p

idk how make perfect offcuts for aquatic plants. i do sorta know how to for ome plants but not a aquatic one to make the cut grow in another tank..

id love to go to the expo. but the truck willt ake 60 in gas to get there and back.. that SUCKS my fam wnt wna take tht much out to giv me a late bday present lol.. we was gna try take my gmas car.. but there is thi festival in town this weekend. and mom aint asked gma to take the car.. if she is gna be at festival sunday im fked.. if not i may have a chance.. we dk yet mom thinks gma will say no cuz gmas gta go church.. but i rly rly rly wna go.. if i cnt.. ima just blow the money and expect to go to the november one.. but i wont hav any money for nov one :\ cuz id of used most money [tht they didnt kno i was gna get lol] but from being sad not being able to go id of waisted tht money on crap.. then id have no money come November =\ id love to get a 75. but itd be too tall to devide it alot for ev1 to get like 10g lol theyd get like a 4in wide side lol tht wldnt be fun to watch  cuz its like 14 or so deep i think :\ so itd suck royally to watch them lol -.- id personally rather take care of a bunch of small tanks if i lived were u did lol only thing id hate.. is deciding who to watch XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

some of my plants break and i just plant them back down.seem to grow fine..could try a google search or youtube.i know there has to be vids about it..i need to check into it myself..

atleast ur close enough to go..even if i had the money to fly there..wouldnt have a ride or a place to stay....well maybe a place to stay for a few days but not a ride...only if there was some quick way of getting money and not have to spend months working..i live in a small 1 bed room apartment and the a/c goes out constantly.when i sold my car i used some of the money to buy a window unit..if not for it id be sweating all day...now if i had a house here.it would be great for tanks..ive got about enough room for a 5 gallon.which would sit next to my 2 gallon under my first 10...too bad i didnt have the money for a bed where a tank could fit under it..that would be awesome..

but it does get hard deciding on who to watch.tanks spread out everywhere...though when i sit on the love seat to work on my ps3...i have them kinda surrounding me so they all get attention from that..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i still live with fam sadly :\ i hav 1 girls in 1g's a biy in 1g and the 20g in my room. the 10g with goby and orange boy is in living room  moving room around today the orange guy may be coming back in here if i move the room right.. depend if this dresser i got is solid enough for it or not  i aint moved my room around for it yet so aint checked it.. i dnt think it is to :C i wana divide the 10g and put goby in the 20 but id have to move hmdt out for a while :c lol bout move 50g outside so idk wat ima do with anything nemore i cant decide i love fish but hate having to check the levels in bigger tanks [5g+] XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

dont worry i too live with my family.well actually with my dad and now step mom whose from the philippines.my dad had to copy me and get a girl from the philippines also  i havent owned a really big aquarium...even then checking my 2 10's and the 20 gets tiring after a while.though they are all cycled already.im just concerned bout the 20 having 7 mollies and 4 rosy red minnows and a preggy molly due any day now.when i seen a 50 gallon on craigslist.im like dad if i got that i could put all my fish in it and save room etc..of course he didnt want something that big in here...

but it would fit behind my bed and act as a futon back..so either way it works out..he said no..hmp...i want more fish  i want an aquarium store.i finaly have a hobby that gets me out of bed and makes me happy.and i cant get more.though i already have 16 fish and 2 snails.but could use more  we sshould so get our own place,and fill every wall and surface area with fish..,buah ha ha..do u live near any rivers or streams or lakes or anything like that?that would be a good place to get plants from and practice on cutting them etc.having the 50 outside.u can house the plants there to quarantine and take care and see how they do..i wish i had here.id go get me some free plants.all i have is cactus and shrubs


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i live like 5 blocks from the missouri river. but its verry poluted here. alot of banks are full of trash still from rly bad flooding last yr =[ and no plants XC only plants our ponds n river have.. r trees XD

lol i want my walls filed with snakes. i love having snakes and fish.. but fish rquire so much mor money to keep.. plus the annoying filters at times DX snakes r nice n quiet.. i wana get more reptiles but fam says no only fish -.- fish require more work imo. i mean i feed snakes ev week for one ev 2 weeks for other. spotclean when they poop and pee[its a solid usually lol vry odd] and thats bout it. i love lizards can watch them all day.. same with fish but fish need soo much work -.- parameters, levels. not to mention the electricity to run all the things lol XD once i get my place ills tick to rats and reptiles i think. maybe a few fish to watch XD


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oops i lied.. we also have algae.. thats technically a plant


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

well heck and it being so cold there no plants really gonna survive rite now.would have to wait til spring and summer to go look for some..paint gills on a snake,put little water at the bottom of a tank.and say the snake is a fish,,,problem solved  call it a slim knife snake..viola u got another snake/fish and yall r happy  hahaha..that the only plant we have here is algae in our canals.unless i go to a man made lake here then i can probably find a couple plants.but drive over 50 miles 1 way for a few plants really isnt worth it  unless i go camping there again soon


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea here. not exactly the brightest waters. half the time i dont like keeping fish when fishing some of the lakes are so nasty lol. but no plants at the river at all. all that debris. and that heavy current. all you find there is bull frogs and trees XD sometimes a dead fish. bout all


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh that must be exciting...dead fish...awesome.atleast u dont have to worry bout trying to kill them before u eat  put a tree in ur tank.that would look great haha..but atleast ur near a body of water.all i have is a canal,,,tons of fish in it though.caught a channel cat and a yellow bass in it not long ago


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

nice nice i just fot bak from wm a hr ago 2 new additions =] both big girlz =o


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh really?and they still sell fish at walmart?i havent seen fish in any walmart for a while.though the walmart closest to me is surrounded by pet stores haha..what colors r urs?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well one girl is blue and green it seems. tho once i picked up the cup her colors faded quick. the other.. im not totally sure same thing happened. ones bout 2in others pushin 2.5 maybe even 3 [DANG!] she wont stay close to the side to be measured :C lol they are both in 1gs atm XD one had virticle lines. so i snaped her up she looked pale peachish in color but might be stessed colors [shrug] also hm is a tealish color kinda cute with a blue trim and red fin

bad news fro toda also. idk if it was goby or the orange betta.. but half the oranges fin is missing form his tale its white like it was torn :C i hope he dont die :C im bout sell goby cuz now im scared was him :C


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i thought when they have vertical lines it means they want to mate..hmmm maybe im wrong.i dont remember now...i like the sound of the colors...when u get the chance upload some pix...

oh thats not good...fin nipping maybe?u have them in the same tank together?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

it does im just so tired i cant spell lmao thats the main reason i nabbed up 2. they r huge and because she had breeder lines 

they were hes in a .75 tub now :C ill upload him in a min and wiel you wait here is the hm :3


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

the bad tail ;'[ sry was busy reading and kept forgetting i had a pic uploading XD

this cldnt have been my 10g filter. as it has panty hose on it and is a verry low suction filter.. i also have no sharp points in my tank. sharpest points are the roots of plants burried in gravel :C so either him or goby did it :C and dragon gobys are filter feeders not predators :\


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i thought thats what it mean.i guess i didnt forget after all 

from the pix its like his tail was shaved off and part of his body at the tail as well..i dont think that could have been another fish unless its like a piranha or something..of course i havent really seen what bettas can actually do..well except when 1 of my females was dead.i can see spots where she was ate up at..maybe the goby is territorial at times?i dont know much about them...

i would post and find out if it could have been from another fish or something else.unless he was fin nipping.but the damage to his body,i know he wouldnt cause..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

exacly why i think its the goby lol -.- but they dnt rly have teeth o.0 n clcdnt be my filter. plus he had no fin rot so cldnt b tht at all  [not to mention those fins wre there 12hrs befor :O

 one of the giant girls the 3iner died </3 idk if its cuz it got so cold cuz my heater got knocked over and it auto shuts off. or if she was just sick :\ other ones bearly hanging in there. shes moving more now tht its heating up tho it seems. smaller girls r stil active n boys all are fine :| maybe its because she was a wm betta.. idk  she was one who had vertical bars too :'[ </3


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i would do some research on the goby..now i wonder what it could be...

oh poor girl  i think it had to do something with possibly being so stress and poorly taken care of at the store as i fount 2 dead bettas at petco 1 time...its gotta be stress that did her off..if the other is acting sluggish etc,id cover her up or keep her in dark place to let her settle in.i had to do it


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well idk there was 5 big girls at petco 2 had dropsy  now lookin at the 1st deadone she may have been just sick. cuz now 2nd big girl is dead too -.- neither had pineconed scales tho :C

iv done tons of reasearch on the goby ima just give it to someone -.- or trade for pleco/some shrimp lol -.-


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

id bring them back and either replace or get ur money back..and try to send an online complaint to walmart corp bout it.thats pathetic how they treat the fish and everything..sneak some epsom salt into their water  

sometimes pet stores will make a little trade...but probably better an easier to do it to some1 local.like on craigslist or a LFS maybe..though ghost shrimp r cheap.but i read bettas love making a meal of them


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

the exact point y id trade lol. get a lil 10g goin with them breeding lol. thatd me nice ;P but my petco dnt do trades "it polutes their waters to take in fish" as if there waters aint tainted.. nvr got a fish from them in yrs who lived over a month -.- itk on petsmart they just opened. wm only does like 7day on fish -.- its been like 2months n idk were receipt is lol -.-

epsom. thought it was aq salt. thought epson made there water harder and moe ph not better


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

lol pollutes their waters?lmao haha petco ur funny..agree with u...their water is tainted.im actually kinda shocked my doubletail is still alive from petco..dont worry i lost some of my receipts as well 

epsom salt is good for internal paraites,constipation and bloating things like that...im not sure if it highers ph and make the water harder..thats something i do need to check into..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

m sure thats what i read somewere [not this forum tho] is sence it aint aq salt to raise the salinity it makes it harder and raises the ph :3 

but yea tainted as a mofo lol im also surprized my dt is alive. i was gna get a king today but my petco had only 2 one was veil other was pk. n they had tore fins.. the veil..nearly looked like a ct -.- lol..

i think someone in my town is willing to trade him for a small pleco :3 yay id rather hav a pleco then this terrible effer... just looked around town to find stuff to make a divider [i have mesh tho] and cant find those other things..  idr wat they are called.. binder devider slips? somethin like that lol i looked in every inch of office max, michaels and office depot here -.- iv yet to check walmart tho lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i wouldnt be surprised..i use it in hospital tanks so of course i never check there 

jeez we need to slap them..and those who know about bettas and fish should over run the stores and teach them a thing or 2..or 3

plecos get big..i thought they need a minimum of like 50 gallon tanks.i had 1...it died a week later..oh ur talking about report spines..they come in a pack of 6 at walmart for like 2 dollars.thats what i made my from...they are in the section where u find office supplies like bubble wrap and things like that.i had to search a while.kept looking in the school supply section.where they also have packing tape and things like that..in office max they are where the binders are at..u culd ask a worker there.i did.and then realized my dad and i walked rite by them...twice..michaels doesnt sell them.but they do sell poster hangers which are the samething but they come in a pack of 2 that r 24 inches each.they are expensive though..

ive gone thru all that looking for them.cheapest is at walmart..my female molly was stuck in my powerhead filter where the airtube outlet is.thought she was dead.turned the pump off.to my surprise she was swimming.had a long day taking care of her.she isnt as eggy as before..but still looks a little eggy..jeez stressful day..but try looking in walmart..just gotta look closely though


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

ya i found what they are called ima go out tomorrow and get some  lol yea i looked all over office depot forgot their real name i kpt thinking 'binder divider slips/spines" or something like that so looked every inch of both office supplies. wm.com says one my wm here have them so ima check it out :3 both ofice stores had like nothing in the binders area.. just pens paper and some tabs and binders ofc.

they do need big tanks. but itl be a 2.5-3in one so the 10 to help cycle again then the 20 will do for a lil while itl help the bioload to keep the filtering good enough for 4 girls.. i do however plan on getting a bigger tank like a 55 and slowly plant it with offcuts and put pleco in there when its larger. but they arnt the quickest growers in my personal history. but once i get hease plants growing nice and spread out quickly ima add girls. then ill be working on a big tank just to admire in one the front rooms prob. or even heavly plant a 10 :3 thatd be sexy... a 10g planted heavily with all swords lol XD [they are my favorite.. idk y lol prob cuz only fake plant they sell around here looks like hawthorn llol] [tho the petsmart sell ugly a** colored ones ment for a blacklight lmao like a pure purple amazon sword, pink hawthorn bright green anubia.. so effin ugly lol]

for sure makin a divider in the morning  and gna trade the dragon. cnt decide if i wana do 1 or 2 deviders for 10. if i do 2 i can put the 'purple' and the 2 girls wiel the orange boy is still hospitalling :c [may die idk gota get aq salt tht aint sold here -.-lol] but both girls are like super small and i dnt worry bout anythng if i only split it in 2.. they are super tiny even in the 1gs lol one was put in a 1/4g jar durirng waterchange. she loves it o.0 tho she will be goin back to a 1g if she dont go in 10g lol-- maybe do a 3 way tank. and give boy half. and give girls smaller part of tank?[on opposite sides] they seem to love the 1gs and theyd be lost in that big of a thing... hen when/if orange heals i can make them equal 1/3 spacing and put all 3 boys? o.0 itl be bare pretty much tho cuz i dnt own alot of fake plants.. lol but theyl live for a few weeks til i put live or fake in there..i think ;p
opinion buddy?

ps thnx for hint on were report covers are


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

they are there even i thought they didnt have any until i asked..they were rite under my nose..i was like jeez we walked by them so many times..i was expecting a different package or setup or something.

i want to heavily plant my tank..considering how much the plants cost it will take a while.not to mention 1 of my 10 has tons of algae i cant seem to get rid of..grr...the snails and oto arent even keeping up..now im doing more water changes...if i had the room id get a 50 and surly make a heavy planter out of it...especially going with an asian theme..i probably could get some swords pretty cheap.my dads ex wife is from brazil.so her family is there and i know them.could ask them to mail me a lot haha..but dont wana bother them or anything..

id becareful putting male and females in divided tank.from what i heard it can drive the males crazy etc...i was gonna do it..but since i got this other 10..i just went with the 2 males and can make another divider if i want to add another male....id surly go with 1/3 pacing and add 3 males..u can do a different theme on each part.as i plan to do..once i get the money..i only have a few live plants on each side rite now and 1 decor on 1 side..plus i made them resting leaves i put up high on the side...

surly do a male divided.if u got a second 10 make that ur female divided or sorority,im also going to make my own fake plants with some fake leaves i fount out in the garbage.its what i made the little hammocks with for my 2 males..

no problem at all..jut dont want u spending hours searching or anything


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i only got 1 10 atm =\ this time ima go to wm and ask someone to find a the product number -.- 

i planned on making males divided and using 2 or 3 sheets so they cant see each other  but i only got one 10 :c do u have your algae one near a window or something? ik my last 10g i had near a window and i had one hell of a time with algae lol maybe ill ignore this guy who wanted a trade dragon for pleco. and try get a otto? my lps dnt have otto only albino corys and "snails" along with plecos ofcourse..:\

i may just get 2 more small girls and add them to this unfinished tank and see how they act.. if hey r fine let them be.. if not put them in a divided tank :\


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

u didnt find it at walmart?

i was going to take my other sheet of canvas and put it in with the other so they males couldnt see each other.but they are fine.so im like well ill make another divider in case i need or want to divide my other 10....none of my tanks r near a window.in fact the algae 1 is the furthest..

i think otos would be a lot better especially for small tanks.but ive learned that mystery snails eat up algae very fast compared to otos..cory would work.of course u need a group of them,5 or more...snails are great.better than i thought.

that would work.of course try to find the least aggressive if possible..now that i have 2 10's...i can divide them up a few more times and add a few more if i wanted plus my hospital tanks as well..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

nope nope.cldnt find them at all looked in school supplies, office supplies and even back with bubble wrap n stuff :C im half a** tempted to send you like 10 bucks and say mail me a pack XD lmaoo

well corys are like 3bucks here.. 15bucks for a group of corries.. no bueno imo ....lol snails.. my lps dnt say wat kind its a tank overrun with snails of 3+ kinda and just says "snails $1.--" ik one i seen in there was an apple. others idk XD if they are that over run.. i dont even wana chance one.. lol it might turn into 1million and one XD

but orange one who had fins nipped died last night so im down to hmdt, and the 3 viels[2grls ofc] :\ i dnt need to divide it as much as i planned now :\


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

they arent in school supplies.they are in the ection where they sell bubble wrap and other office supplies..they are hard to find bcuz of how they r displaying.they look like they are in a package like regular report covers..it took me a while to find.even though i kept walking rite by them.even looking at them.here is a link to what the look like.its from walmart itself.the exact kind i have..

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sliding-Bar-Report-Covers-6-Pack/17480402

that actually cheap for corys compared to here.i think they r 6 bucks each..but even at 3 dollars.still expensive.the last time i checked oto were on sale for 1.30...my snails cost me 3 bucks each..mystery snails/nerite..they do a great job though..apple snails get huge..some snails r a-sexual so they will reproduce fast.mine havent.but mine arent a-sexual..

oh poor guy  culd always divide and get more if u decide too..good thing about bigger tanks


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

iv nvr seen ottos here. iv only seen a otto in a pic on here. lol i dnt thnk mine sell them.. if its cheap.. i might thnk bout it.. but doubt it but i dnt have a air pump for them so may just pass on that. idk wat kinda snails its a small localy owned one who has them petco dnt have them now. but idk were get them i may look on ebay for the covers tho im tired of looking ;p may hit up ab to see otto prices :3


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i got mine at petsmart..they r pretty good little fish.dont get big.easy to take care of..the filter should be fine instead of an air pump.as long as there isnt a thousand of them in a small tank.or u can stand there and use a straw to blow bubbles in the tank  ab would be a good place to check..if i had the money id order from there.especially some plants..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oh how lovely i went tonight looked all over in both sections and evn asked a employee at wm and hes like "oh we dont carry those.." im like uh bull s&$^ wm.com says u do.. hes like 'oh no it must be an error we dont carry those" >.< kjsfkvbakfbqebfysbdfabf shoot me now! lol 

but hell i cnt find thease devider things -.- mail me some buddy ill pay lmao ;P ebay had them expensiv.. ebay had 2pks for like 10bucks with 4sumthing shipping.. cheapest one was 18bucks free shipping.. for 50 slide on things -.- lol wth.. i dnt need 25 dividers!!  i dont even want 15 tanks XD

i looked on ab for otos.. to expensiv imo lol id rather hav nothing but bettas at the 15$ for closest one to me.. it was like they were in ks and it was like 15 for the 'wild color' fish and 5sumthin for priority [id be afraid to do priority] or like 10 for ground shipping to mo or ks area.. im like dude.. eff dat! id rather get a pleco and have to give it a new home it 5 months lol


tho i have good news.. my substrate tho i messed up when i did it. seems to be good enough iv got growth on my swords. a lil on amazons [recently added] and like 1in leafs on some of the argintine  yayness!!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

that guy is dumb.they do carry it.u can go to wm.com and check to see if its in stock at ur wm..thats what i did..its just not something that can easily be fount or is something that i looked for a lot..took me an hour to find it.but most of the time was spent in school supply section.then it hit me in the last 15 minutes to check in office supplies.boom.hit me like a brick wall as soon as i seen it..

dont shoot urself.shoot the employee  for being dumb

thats way too many.walmart has like a 50 pack for around 18 dollars.something like that..i checked online when i fount the image for u earlier..did u give them the item number?they can use the sapphires there to check the system and see if they have in stock..i know better.worked at target,and toys r us for 3 years.so i know how all that works.

heck u have the space to home him when he is bigger.i was originally going to just give mine away once he was too big for the tank.and go get another.until i learned about otos...

whats ur postal code?ill search walmart for those spines and even search nearby pet stores for the otos if u like..

that is good news  atleast something good is coming out of all this


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

im 64501 lol but wm says they have it but u cant order it online or nethng.. iv waisted so much gas going to north belt south belt north belt south belt north belt south belt uuugh lmao i forgot to get product number cuz it wa skinda las tmin thing moms like 'get ur shoes on im like yaaay  -run run run- ill hopefully be goin to petco tomarrow afternoon n ill be looking for otos  thats their real name right? oto cats?

yea i do but i dont have a filter for him lol filters are a pain!! lol

yea ikr!! im waiting for a later date when to maybe get some top soil and clean it right this time and try heavily plant only swords in 10g's ;P i have all the room for 10gs just not got stands lmao ;p set my 50gbreeder back up for snakes yesterday so i can make sure my new boy gets his work done lol and also so i can adequitly heat the pair this winter cuz my rooms coldest in house n my rack aint got heat tape yet :\ just heat pads against sides lmao XD so ill have heat pads and lighting to keep them nice and toasty


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

2 walmarts in ur area have limited stock..1 in excelsior springs has them..i use to go to job corp there  so i know the walmart there..try calling them with the product number.make an employee go look.they can determine exactly where they should be at and check..that way u dont spend time and gas doing it..try both walmarts near u.closest to the postal code,this number (816) 232-9819 and then the other is (816) 390-8400...didnt know st joe had 816 area code also.thought it was only for the kcmo area..

petsmart says they have otos there in stock..still on sale for 1.30 original is 2.59..i may get 2 more myself..

St Joseph #2309
4226 N Belt Hwy
St Joseph, Missouri 64506
(816) 385-5438
2.69 miles

id make a cheap filter if u have any power heads  just make sure to cover up the air tube intake.dont wana end up like my molly.shes very bad now.had to post about her and get some help..

get a little portable heater..they r cheap and very effective at keeping a room warm..wish i had more room for tanks.if we had a house.my room would be nothing but aquariums.id be sleeping on them haha  ur boy gonna get lucky huh?  i want to see some pix of the snakes..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea i hope so ;P both mine i have at home r normal balls. i do have pics ill add them to my photos here soon lol so i dnt get to offtopic. i do work with my buddy n we breed alot of snakes. tho most r mine [but he had buy them cuz i didnt have creditcard] but he claims he paid for them.. when all he did was just used card i gave him the cash and a few extra bucks, he does most the work sence hes in savannah mo, lol but anywho back on topic ;P

i dont like goin out of town for things lol iv lived here all my life id rather deal with 1-3gs then trying to find a dif towns wm lol. il def try visit petco ad petsmart today and look otos are kinda cute but idk if id trust it lol. i may just say 3bucks gets the dragon [i think i payed like 8] so i can make sure otos are healthy but id need a hiding place for them huh? ;\

i dnt hav powerheads if i did id make them myself lol im quite good with my hands and have all the time in the world lol i do have a heater in my room ;p it keeps my 1gs warm l8ly ;p hells its been like 30-40 in am 70-80 durring day then 30 at night lol -.-


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

in the snake business..id say use the basement to breed..depending on the temp down in it..

otos can be trusted.infact if i didnt know i bought it.i wouldnt know it was there..i can see mine rite now hiding in a floating plant that has algae on it..they like to stay where ever algae is.doent really need a hiding place.but like lightly planted tanks.though i dont think it matters as long as its fed  my female betta in with it is very aggressive..but never bothers the oto..he looks the same as if i got him from the store but only fatter since he has tons of food..he has been in there for over a month with her.

thats how i am.made 3 filters so far..1 power head and 2 moving bed filters.all work perfectly..except when my molly got sucked into it.but put a net of it.no more problems..i think my female molly is about to die though.he gets worse by the minute..

we r now getting in the mid 70's for our lows.highs.around 100..during christmas i can walk outside in shorts and a shirt and be comfy.during the day tho.at night it can get cold.i remember the weather there in kcmo.i liked it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

its great weather lol u should come back lol then we can dig that pond ;P lol

but sweet i may just take tht dragon to the guy and go buy 3 or 4 ottos iv had some brown algea pop up  i just clean it. itl be cleaned by the ottos now wen i get them :3 plus i have algae wafers ;p


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

heck yeah.i tried talking my dad into finding a job there.i have nowhere there to go.its y im back here  grab some shovels.get to digging 

i would get atleast 3 otos..though i have 1 oto and 2 mystery snails..im still having problems with the diatoms..u may still have to do some cleaning from time to time.i also have bad green algae..when doing water changes i pull a lot of the decor and fake plants out to help rid of the algae..it comes back a couple days later..i think it has something to do with my lighting though.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea if u leave your tank light off for a few days it should deminish lol get a lower wattage bulb or dont put a light on 

i literally just got back.. just got in door planted my plant and you emailed me lol. i got 3 ottos. i got to petco to get an anubia [hoping its nana it says 'assorted'] and was gna get a dif thng but they only had what i already had in the tank, some terrarium plants a dead hawthorn looking plant and a "asian aquatic fern" idk wth tht is so i wnt mess with it lol petco had ottos for 1.74 so i went to petsmart they had none n said theyl get a shipment in tomorrow [oddly the employee was telling me alot about them i already read and saying he has some in his 75g comunity tank. i was astounded he knew anything let alone had a fish!!GASP!!!] and mom was tired of running me around -.- so had to go get them from petco i did get 3.. the hmdt is sitting in a cup on a cage wiel the ottos are aclimating  hey r so cute.. do they get stress stripes? they all have a stripe down them, but the stock photos dont show the stripes.. mine are all little 1-1.5 tubby things <3


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i actually think i just lost a 2dollar oto -.- i netted them with a big net out of bag, had 2 in the net, and i accedently hit a sharp point on the screen top.. i dumped fish in the tank.. only seen one.. only one was left in bag.. i dumped entire bag into the tank at my tnks health's risk. hoping the other was behind one.. now i can only find 1 otto.. searched floor.. cant find the 3rd </3


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

2 otto** just noticed tht mistake.. i still only finding 2.. my hmdt is still cupped cuz there so small :O how big do these things get?


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

my dad hates running me around a lot.i sometimes take his car.but since walmart,petco and petsmart r all within 2 miles or less of me.petsmart and walmart half mile away..i can walk there.

they have a black stripe going down the side.thats normal...they get stressed very easily.so putting them in the tank wont be a surprise if 1 dies very soon.ive lost 3 already.actually lost 1 when i got home.i think he died while i was at the pet shop and didnt notice.i ended up getting all their stock by the end of the day..thats at petsmart though..

u shuld be able to bring back any dead ones and get him replaced for free..just put him back in the bag and bring him.even with a little of ur tank water incase they wana test it as proof it wasnt their fault.though i never had that problem at all.they just say ok.throw him in the trash.ask if u want another.get it and ur gone..

for the first few days they may hide/be hard to find..i had to keep searching for mine.some got stuck in a fake plant so becareful with any thick rough plants..after a while u will see them stuck on the glass and fake plants eating and relaxing.mine loves the floating fake plant i have.he is always there.plenty of food on it..and close to the lights..

i do need to try to turn my light off for a few days..its so dark though and have live plants in the tanks.i want an asian plant..i may walk up to petsmart today and see what they got.maybe get another oto..

they dont get big..maybe 2 inches.3 at most..but i doubt that big.they r small..thats y i also suggested a few of them..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i actually found the 3rd one at like 2am befor turning my light off i was like YES skfvjbalivb yea i found it. woohooo lmaoo 2 r always out in the open i found them on my back sides and frnd. iv seen them on plants and glass not yet have i seen substrate chilling. but im scared the hmdt will eat them.. lol ill upload a pic of the boy [you can see my new sword growth in back yay!] and a otto.. otos near bottom of glas n in that spot its a 1/2 in cap of dirt.

what plants are even asian besides like duckweed and bamboo lol? and the mystery "asian water fern" lol 

im thinkin bout tryin get mom to take me to petsart today and get 3 or 4 more of thease lil cuties ;P hell ima oversock my tank with catfish.. that wont even get a half foot XD but unlike you i cant walk to my petstores.. my fat but would die by the time i got to the store.. let alone back lol id also get lost -hangs head- lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

they may not go to the substrate.but sicne urs is sand they might.they wont in mine.i have gravel.also u can feed them a thin slice of zucchini...boil it for about 10 seconds or nuke a cup of water and let it sit until it sinks..that way it will sink to the bottom for them..i need to get more.and sicne i start work monday,i might be able to coax my dad into giving me a few bucks to buy some since mine is lonely..

hmdt wont eat them..they leave each other alone..my female is super aggressive.she goes after the snales more than she does the oto..even then she looks at the snails and moves on..she never bothers my otos.even when i added some after i put her in instead of taking her out first..she still wouldnt bother them...as long a u have hiding places.ur fine 

i forgot the name of the other asian plants.some long name.petsmart sales them..this is the name of some Cryptocoryne and maybe its petco that sells them..i looked it up before but forgot who sells them..though my petsmart here doesnt have them now i remember..

i too want to get more.especially in my algae infested tank.though its not that bad.im just tired of the green algae.hard to get of live plants..id try to take a pic of mine.but with all the diatoms on the glass.u wouldnt see him..though i need to take pix of my other tanks and post them 

im not in good shape.been gaining weight lately.not much but its more than im use too..and i smoke..after being lazy and laying in bed for several years only getting up to eat,use the bathroom,smoke a cig outside..its taken its tole on me...(depression) but getn back into shape..they have another pet smart about 4 miles away.i walked there a couple times.but in this heat.not a good idea.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

hmm ik i cnt put purple boy in there asshole flsred at therm and tried eat it lol but the hmdt is always flaring for no reason lol thn again thts wat hm do 0.o lol idk may watch him l8r n add him

wow ur crazy thts far for a walk to petco lol its mainy hills to my petco id rather not die of exhostion ;p then shake te bags so much on way bk fish die </3 lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

that will work...see how he works with others  since ur not going to be gone much u will be able to keep an eye on him and if anything happens..takem out 

its not that far of a walk..as long as i drink water and take a few breaks in the shade its fine.now if i had to hurry and get there..the heck with that..but i usually go when its cooled down or a little dark.

i know all about the hills there..walked to post office about a mile away from my house during the winter..was a pain in the butt walking up and down the hills with the wind blowing and the snow and ice everywhere...decided ill never do it again


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

exactly im bout let him go i just woke up n can watch tank from my bed.. but if i end up with 3 dead ones.. hes being sold on here for nearly free [excluding the 25 shipping ofc] XD

lol in all honnesty i may have lived here for all 19 yrs of my life.. but i berly know my streets XD id get lost.. id have to walk to library and print off google map directions lmaoo plus dont help im usually all way down by neely.. hill atr hil after buttkicking hill XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

u will know if he kills any of them...but just because 1 of them has what looks like bite marks on it may not be from it.like mine got it from the leaves on a fake decor where he was stuck at..

i lived in kcmo area for about a total of 3 years...i knew it pretty well there.but i drove a lot.even to olathe for work..or else i wouldnt know any of the area..its the same here..i spent most of my life in lousiana..rite outside baton rouge..still dont know the area.school was about 5 or 6 miles away from my home.i would walk it sometimes if i just felt like walking.but it wasnt too bad bcuz only a couple streets difference going down...and my grandma worked at the high which was also close to the junior high so i could also get a ride from her 

i use my gps or phone with gps if i dont know my way..which is usually a lot here.the ironic thing is.shouldnt be hard to get lost...the streets r like a checkered board..minus a few high ways and big streets..where i worked at for like 3 months.after not going there for a few months.i almost got lost coming home.its easier.turn out the main parking lot..turn right.go down a few miles.turn left..go down a few miles.my apartment is on the left hand side...so dont worry i know how u feel 

though when i was truck driving with my mom coming from omaha to florida..i read the map.surprised i didnt get us lost..we use to stop at the flying Jay out there in st joe,at the iron skillet for food..man that was great..we would drive in her car sometimes just to go eat there.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea they do have pretty good food. lol been there a few times. XD

but it seems hat the hm dont mind the oto's he has chased one off a leaf. but thats his favorite leaf to lay on and rest lol. but mine shouldn have any bit looking marks, only thing in this tank is a floating anubia [i think its nana] a piece of blunt driftwood [made sure it wldnt harm my bettas fins so hit points on a dif tanks trim] a heater and filters with panyhose over them lol.. and the substrate which is tubesand.. sand with tiny tiny pebbles.. if i see a bite it wld have to be a hm bite 

photo caption.. 2 little oto's being real G's S U C K I N G XD

edit- those clumps.. are dirt.. like i said i didnt rly wash out my dirt like a moron -.- lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i almost didnt see the oto at the right side..no wonder u had a hard time finding them  mine do the same.blend in with everything.now i know where he likes to go so i can easily spot him...

i too have sand in 1 of my tanks.regular sand 30 grit from home depot..100 pounds of it cost like 8 bucks...it was worth it.except carrying 100 pounds up a flight of stairs is not easy.especially i only weigh about 25 more pounds than it..tossing it on my shoulder no problem.walking up.thats the problem...like my dad and i carrying 150 pound of gravel in a container up the stairs..used a skateboard when we got here 

i need to get some pantie hose for my filter.i have a net of it for now..just havent been out to get any pantie hose yet..

they look exactly like mine 

im glad u mentioned about driftwood...i need to cut my driftwood down to size for my 3 tanks..well also for my little 2 gallon.im ure my girl wont mind having some.all he has is the submersible heater and 2 small thin fake plants.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i got mine at m 60lbs for bout 3 or 4bucks.. lol i bught 2 of them.. threw them both on one shoulder and walked from one side of parkinglot to the other then had bring them home walk them half way up the street [stupid football parties -.-] then up a flight of stairs lmao. then again prob helps im in the 320lb range and i have alot of muscle under my chub XD

lol pantyhose r cheap. i think i got a pair for a buck, felt rly odd looking at pantyhose tho lol. i just cut it to size and use rubberbands to hold it on the tube. lol

but yea these guys r ber cute from the placing of my bed i can see entire front and right side and some of left. debating on moving it. but thats ALOT of water to move and i dont wana stress anyone out -.- love how you can see where i cut dead leavs and were my new leaves are in that pic  shows im doing something right  these guys r super small and i only notice when they r on the glass or on a plant. when they are on a chunk of dirt, or on wood i can like berly see them its like 'oh sh-- find the oto is now in progress' like a hide and see game here haha. i wana get a few more but may just pass on that, so i can get a few more plants and 2-3 more girls o finally get this sorority thing up and rolling sooner lol ;p


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh well heck ur a big guy built for carrying that kind of weight..i just about carried my own weight up stairs...i honestly surprised myself i could do it..all my weight i going to my stomach haha..i dont exercise so any muscle i had when younger is just flab now hahaha 

i know at 1 time here walmart had them for like 59 cents a piece.but that was a while back..would be strange having a guy look at pantie hose..can only imagine what others think..should have my step mom go do it for me..but she wont get out in this heat 

i can see most of my tanks from my bed depending if im sitting up or laying down..moving it will be tough...thats a lot of weight etc to move without stressing any fish..and ur plants look great..hopefully ill be getting new ones soon to finish my asian theme..

haha i know they r hard to find at times..like "where waldo?" but where the oto..i have my lights off now for the second day to control the algae.its hard to see where my oto is at..i could go for another sorority myself since i now have the knowledge on fish and my tank is cycled..but if anything was to go wrong with any of the bettas..nowhere to put the problem child..surly couldnt get rid of any...had some1 email me yesterday bout my mollies..i havent replied back.but dont have it in me to give them away now that im attached to them..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea i rly am.. im can lift over my own weight. but im not so strong as you can see these mountain muscles above my flab XDlol 

lol man up ;P. just grab one of those plastic balls of pantie hose thts the color you want lol itl make you spend less time looking and if the casheer looks at you funny say its for the gf lol ;D 

 i got tht anubia thts floating n the bettas taken it over. lol im hoping to get more plants soon i dnt have a theme yet i just wna have thease grown, so i can have a sorority lol then ill start themes, theam one: "super planted tank, can you find your betta in this 5/10g?" lol

awe =\ iv still gta message the guy back. its a guy who hoards animals. hes always selling tanks and junk on a fb group, i kinda wana give him the fish. but i may wana buy a tank from him some time n dnt wna b known as someone who sold him a bad fish or something try n get petco to take him for store credit. idk i cnt decide but its takin up y 10g n i cnt use it lol -.- [thn again i gave up on finding report covers so itl b for betta]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

haha lifting a lot of weight comes in handy though.im trying to gain weight.just taking longer than expected 

maybe i should have u help me choose and u can tell me what looks good on me..woops i mean what should go with my tank..i know my girl would love to look through that kinda stuff..

im going to do half my divided asian maybe both.it depends on how i feel at the time...but i too want to have a heavily planted tank..ive seen some great planted tanks on google.some that even look like a golf course.its nice..finding a betta in a heavily planted tank..haha..that would be fun.every1 ask.got any fish in there?yup..where?good like finding him/her

i understand bout not wanting others to think u sold bad fish..its kinda y im deciding to keep my mollies now..plus i wont know if it goes to a good home or not and dies a day later..mine r doing fine though in their tank...dont give up on the report spines.there has to be more there.try to office store again.i know they have them.but also if u want to spend a little more.michaels has some like it.they r poster hangers..a pack of 2.each 1 is 24 inches long.so a total of 48 inches..more than enough to make a few dividers.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol too lae gave up  im down to four sumthing lol and i was retarded and bought 2 plants.. ones a high light plant im thinking </3 it look sugly too a "compacta" from petco i seen alot of leaves n thought 'its prob like a anubia/sword' its looking like i aint -.- also bought a asian fern lol its floating in my tank.. the other things in a tub. the thing looks bad.. looks like a bunch of twigs =\ its supposed to be rly pretty tho and rly fast growing.. even grows pretty blue flowers o.0 but i dont evn got the right light over my tank atm -.- n there is like 7 sticks of tht plant -.-

but haha tht was a good joke ;p idk what looks good i wear what looks like same outfit ev day almost [evn tho its like 12 shirts and 4 shorts lmao


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh booooo....never give up..i too dont have the right lights for mine.and its causing major algae.hope when im working ill get the right lights.but 1 tank doesnt even have a hood.my hex tank..i got a lamp sitting behind it for light....i want the asian fern..email it to me  i noticed pet stores do a poor job of taking care of aquatic things.whats the name of the plant that has flowers?

dont worry.when im at home..i wear what looks to be the same.white t-shirt and blue basketball shorts..except 2 pairs of shorts have grey stripes and 2 others dont..but y wear good clothes at home especially when i get sweaty and dirty in them anyways  though i need new shorts...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well it seems they are both aquatic.. and asian  hehe <3 the one that blooms is hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta'

it is aquatic, but im getting mixed answers on light.. a bunch say low-high. but some say it needs ultra high to bloom wth  lol



lol to late i gave up ima just plant my thing and put a boy in there. only 2 boys atm. may put my most agressiv male with my sorority, someone elese here did it. she/he bought 4 fem n one grew a beard  but it also helps ease the agression. soon paparazzi [hm's name for the day/week lol] will be in a 10 alone. and i think he will like it :3


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh i like those.i may get some now 

u can research online about it and find out for sure..

i can only imagine how the females will react with a male..id be keeping a very close eye on them and have bowls/cups ready incase 1 has to come out..oh i know he will like the 10 alone.1 of my girls loves having the 10 to herself.well other than the oto and snails in it which she doesnt care.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol you leave a male in there with cupped girls [4+] and then after a day or 2 let the girls go, he will be too busy playing referee and his agression is supposed to go down  idk who on here does it i think 2 or 3 ppl. but its kinda kool to think of it like that 

yea they are awesome. i could send you one of the stems lmao ;p i got like 5 in my package for 5.35 =] the furn tho is 1 plant =\

ya hell love it i just gota get runners befor i can start it tho :\ but a few ot thease flower plants may go in it


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

heck if u do it let me know how things go.i may try it.and if it doesnt work out for me..i can easily make more dividers for my tank..either way it works out 

wow thats expensive for a plant..but im sure its worth it once its planted and growing  i can only imagine how much ill spend just to get a heavily planted tank.might be something ill do after i get back from my trip..

now im wondering if i should make 1 side of my divided tank heavily planted with lots of driftwood...hmm wonder how that will work.though it has blue gravel


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol ig the flower depends on the gene i seen pics of white ones o.0 if you keep it trimmed its a nice betta plant tho lol ig if it fowers a bunch of leaves fall out =\ its worth it imo. i got 3 argintine swords for 5bucks[tho was like 6 n i planted most together to look good]. 3 amazon for 5bucks im just waiting on runners lol. also waisting on anubia to grow more plants ;p so i can cut and replant the flowering one i can cut as many times as i want and replant lol its a stem plant ;p i can get 85 plants from this 5buck tube lol but if i get any runners from a sword ill give you some =] tht is if u dnt hav thm yet 

lucky waving dividers in my face like that -.- lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i never really thought about cutting my plants.maybe i sjould so i have more.plus some of mine are growing out of the water bcuz they have gotten so tall..i need to look up how to cut them...hopefully once im working ill go buy a few more.even see if this little fish store half mile away has some..

haha try looking for the report spines again.and then u will have some dividers..its so nice having dividers.im able to split my tanks up..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

how bout you give me the binders ;p im out of money atm i just bought some pill deviders so i can raise superworms  now i have 25cents XD till i bugg my budy down he street in a few hrs n try get my hundred 

well only stem plants grow tht way so idk wat u got ;p but may be worth a try. i usually watch dustinsfishtanks on youtube hes amazing with dirt tanks and with npt's in general :3


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

If the tank is acryllic do not put it in the dishwasher it will shrink.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i too am out of money..my dad will be paying for my gas too and from work until i get paid..though im using his car and he is car pooling  go slap him and say hey..where my money bish? haha 

i have stem plants..moneywort and red ludwigia...i was talking to Sakura and she said to cut them down a certain way and replant them...so hopefully i can grow more  instead of spending a million dollars on plants.especially since mine r growing out of the tank already..stil got bad algae though grrr


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

suckish :\ maybe have to get more algae eaters or break down and use chems? :C

oh you lucky i kinda want ludwigia :\ but none is sold here -.- this is my first stem plant. lol im trying still get rid of the goby.. i turned tht guy down im debating on just lettin it die tbh its not eating anymore so bound to happen -.- i feel bad but its life ig. it was a surprize.. so i wasnt prepared rly lol XD n no money to aford some aq salt n stuff to make it feel more at home... so just gna wait.. and then use 10g as a growing tank ig sence its got the original hood itl pemote growth faster then my low light tank  lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> If the tank is acryllic do not put it in the dishwasher it will shrink.


ah yes...unfortunately i dont even own a dishwasher at this apartment  but im glad u said something so i can warn others...i didnt think of that  thank you


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i could grab a couple more snails..and a few more otos..but ill be close to over stocking my tank.and want to divide it for my other female..its mostly green algae..im told also it has something to do with my lighting..i dont have strong enough bulbs..i shut the lights off for 3 days..algae kept growing..

red ludwigia is a good plant.unfortunately mine is infest with that darn algae..its bad..now my other tanks is getn algae..mostly diatoms though.and its normal.but i know its lighting issues..atleast u can try to keep the goby alive..keeping water clean and try feeding it at times...my molly is still in a mess.but shes eating more now so im glad.but think she lost her fry..in a way good cuz i cant house them..make sure u have the right bulb.u dont wana end with algae like me


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

meh idk this gobys becoming a pain.. killed a fish.. and now wants expensiv foods lmao. iv had this tank running with a betta for almost 6 months befor i took it dwn. now its in front room and has been up 3 months not a spec of algae. i should be ok.. lol. cut a small tidbit. and put it in normal tap water and let it float a few days, then mail it to me in a ziplock?  lol i heard doing something like tht wld kill algae in some cases same with snails o.0 ik it works with snails if its normal tap [buddy does tht] but idk on algae may look into it for you . last i knew to igh of light caused algae. not to low silly

just put my anubia on my driftwood lmao looks so failed cuz my driftwood aint strait so its kinda like crooked facing away from me -.- oh well ig so long as the fish like it 

pics- another game of find the oto's ;p lol and my gay attempt at anchoring XDclear streachy cord ftw ;p


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

flush him down the toilet..just kidding..may have to get rid of him fast or get a separate tank just for him..not having the right light can cause algae to grow...some algae grows in low light as well..my light isnt strong enough to kill off/let plants grow stronger to over run the algae..

haha i seen 2 otos on top of the wood and 1 almost inside it.i bet they r loving it.i really need to cut mine for my tanks..

that is a good idea to tie down the plants to the wood...especially plants that have lots of roots.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol yea all 3 are healthy and accounted for lmao. you realy should go cut your wood. lol youd only been talkin about it for 2 weeks ;p lmao

yea well this is a rhizome type plant you arnt supposed to burry the rhizome, so you attatch it to something or you let it float. i was tired of 2 floaters lmaos so i tied it down. and ushed in the roots a lil to encourage growth [or so i think lol]

hmm didnt know to little light encouraged algae..[add just kicked in] all 3 ottos are on a leaf  the same leaf.. erm i mean XD idk on flushing him im debating in all honesty -.- i wana put my 2 girls in it. but i dnt have a divider.. may just wedge a piece just right because it 2 lil girls.. how much harm can they do.. o.0 i do however have 3 of those stem plants in the middle of the 10 to see if i need better lighting to make them grow. id just hafta move them a lil bit i suppose.


in other news. im begining to wonder if i have a miniture oto lmao. befor i got them i read males n females will chase ea othr up n down the tank and then hell run his nose into her in a T shape to make her release her eggs.. thease guys are super small.. as you seen lol and i noticed one the larger one and med one of the 3 doing tht.. and yes seen the T o.0 maybe was accedent? maybe i have super tiny adults?  idk ig we shall see in due time lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know rite..contemplating on cutting it..i may do it this weekend...so busy this week.. 

i like how plants r growing on drift wood.looks great in my opinion..

my oto likes the fake floating plant.if he isnt there.he likes the filter intake tube as well..i need to check on him for the day.make sure he is still alive..give him to some1 on craigslist or make some kinda trade.u can also fill a few bottoms of bottle water with any extra sand or gravel,put plants in it.and use it to hold up the divider.i actually have mine doing that plus the suction cups as well..

as long as all the plants getting light all the way around.then they are.well also having the right strength bulb as well..

otos r pretty small..i need to get more.maybe ill end up with some babies,as long as my betta doesnt eat them  pigmy otos u have


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol busy? rly i would have never guessed.. i was begining to think you died on me ;p

i have a plant bulb in my tank. but i rly rly need to go get the right sied bulb soon lol. the bulb hasnt grown any sitting in water for a month. but may hav needed light ;p i dnt thnk this tiny bulb i got i my outlet is strong enough to reach the plant bulb at the bottom -.-

i need to go cut some wood to anchor down the other ryzome plant. its the asian water fern. it looks funny floating  lol need to go cut a piece of wood from my neighbors walnut wood pile and start soaking it in some salt water to make it sink maybe even boil it a few times. incase it has tannis im to lazy to go search thru the pile tho.. plus his mom hates me n im on a weird sleep scheduled [just woke up]

i tried to make a divider.. tore apart a blk bottom trim of a broken 10 and cut it up.. now i just need to find hot glue.. and either use the glue gun or melt it on there with my lighter to hold it together [had cut the bottom a lil so it wld fit in tank] and the netting on.. itl be soooo ghetto XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

working.next week ill be even more busy..got us working over time...haha i died but came back alive  im like well im sure pyro wondering what happened.maybe i should awake from the dead  haha...

it could be not enough light or it needs some fertilizer to get it started..

i still havent gotten around to cutting my wood yet..its been sitting on the arm of my love seat for like a month..i have a saw.have the wood..but too lazy to do it..i dont really like plants floating.unless its the lily pads or something like that.and if not for working.id have a weird sleep schedule.ill even sleep 4 hours.stay awake for about 6 hours.sleep 4 more.that kinda cycle 

i have hot glue.i was making decor for my first tank.and hot glued everything together.tho i never put it in my tank..i was going to hot glue it myself.but was like..naaa for a few bucks i can get the suction cups.and have plenty still to make more in the future.it works,my males cant get thru it


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

meh i gave up on dividers lol cldnt find ne hot glue only glue i had found was for plastic modles.. n it dnt cure the same as silicone lol i chopped up a broken 10g's bottom trim to try n make one and thought of cutting glass off but it broke the tip off my knife wiel trying separate the glass's -.- so i said skrew it. my broken 10g thts got ducktape over some cracks is now my trashcan haha better then holding substrate like it was doing.. lol 

i knew you died. ev1 in all like 7 posts i was in seemed to die one by one. n u was only one alive and you left meeee :'( </3 lol iv been bored for a week!!! lol

man you should just cut that wood n get it over with. or ask dad to cut it for you lol find a jigsaw or circ saw. itd be so quick and painless lol as for my seed im hoping to get a light today one used for npt's it should encourage tht seed to grow faster it is growing a lil i hnk i see it starting to separate o.0

i love those sleep scheduals lol v even been on one for months on end where id sleep for 2-3 hrs wake up n be wide awake. play a game or watch a few movies [bout 3-4hrs] and sleep another 2 or 3 then wake up for 6 hrs. go sleep for 4. lol is nice its like you only nap you dont sleep  iv been rly sick n been on like 20hr sleep sceduals -.- i hate it atm


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Why not just buy a 100 gallon tank? >>

Please do not bake the rocks, though. Some rocks will explode under that kind of heat, which ofc can be really dangerous. They'll be fine with a bleach rinse.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

oh booo...just keep swimming  u can make them...better than breaking ur 10 gal.but hey it has a new use now..so either way it worked out 

once i get use to working etc.ill be on more.now this week i work 9 hours a day.its over time.so im glad  then it takes about 45 mins to drive home from work on 2 separate high ways...wish i had a helicopter.only take a few min then 

my dad wouldnt cut it.when he gets home he is tired..he works 10 hours..i have a jig saw.just dont know ehere its at..my dad decided to put it in storage..as to where it at..yeah ill never fine it..its buried deep somewhere.but i do work on them at work....i should take a customer unit,bring it to my car.cut it.run it back inside and work on it 

it may just take a little longer for that seed to grow especially ur room is a little colder.unless its heated...

in a way i like schedules like that when sleeping.only bad thing for me is i get stressed doing it for some reason plus i dont have my own room.so i sleep rite in the middle of the living room...i too hate the 20 hour sleep..i do it when very very tired.kinda like im getting lately..come home and attend to my fish tanks.make my lunch and breakfast for the next day..and my female molly is still sick.so gotta change her water everyday..still been doing it..


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

the seeds in a tank with a heater. i think the light cant get to it.. iv officially decided im taken downt he 20g.. not perminant. just for the time being till i get a nice light to grow plants. ima set the 10g up in its place. idk if i wana use sand [ill have to wash new sand in old water] or gravel [dif bacteria.. i wna wash it cuz tht orange betta was in it b4 idk if he had nethng o.0]. il use it for plants otos and the hm. till i get 2 more girls then for the sorority =] itl also allow my plants to grow better and itd make my tank look... not so empty o.0 lol

thtd be smart! do it tomorrow ;p use a knife or rubber bands to mark were cuts need to be lol

awe well at least you wont have babys any time soon :\ still suckish tho :|


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

it would have to be either the light or nutrients in the water.though ur other plants r just fine.could be just slow sprouting bulbs...thats it.ur fired..u gonna take down the 20g...  i like sand...i thought it would be hard to use..but it not.i have large grit though (30 grit) so its heavier and doesnt get sucked up as easily a the finer sand...

that is a good idea on marking the wood..i have rubber bands lying around...i think ill do that.if i have a chance this weekend..gotta work on the car..it just about wont get up and go anymore.plus sealbealt is bad.many things..

thats true...my molly has gotten a lot better..but i get the feeling no more babies..in a way its good considering i have no place to take care of them at..no room for a big tank..and i still not get my first pay check grrr..i get paid weekly..now im going on my 3rd week..no pay check.. supposedly ill get it monday..and im exhausted.working over time this week.on 2 cycle engines.im sore


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

OH LORD HE LIVES!! lol 

yea i took it down. i was retarded and uprooted the plants befor chasing the otos.. luckily there fat lil tummies against the wall made it easy to find them last n smallest one took FOREVER!! i was retarded thinking ooh the dirt wont murk up the tank.. dang thing looked like chocolate milk -.- lol my swords roots were sooo thick and sooo long had to cut them a bit to replant them. i added like 2in of sand [washed ofc]to the 10. figured itd let the plants root better then if id of used the 1in of blk n white gravel [plus i u said ur otos dnt like ur gravel n i always found mine in the sand.. did one of yours die? i see u dnt have both in sig now ] lol im hoping the light will grow thease seeds cuz i left a bit of spots bare for them. one side of my tank.. jungle. back is kinda bare but the stem are growing back and should be nice n thick. but the right side under and behind the driftwood.. pretty bare lol if they sprout i should have one heck of a time finding anything lol

wow gay id demand at least a company check. 3weeks without pay.. thats LOCO!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

hope u didnt try drinking it when it looked like chocolate milk  i never seen my oto going to the gravel.always on the glass or decor..nor my snails go to the gravel...im sure the plant will grow back in time..my plant r when they were about dead...i actually need to divide my other 10g that has my female and oto and snaols,put my other female in my 2 gallon since i dont have much time to change the water..as well as move my female molly with the female bettas.hopefully they get along..

hopefully i get my check monday..then ill try to set up direct deposit uing thoe visa card from walmart


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

what happened to hidekin? :C and haha i ay be getting 5 girls from someone on here free [pay shiping ofc] it looks like my 10 was a bit of fail ne of my argintine swords liiks kinda bad :C hopin ill get my money friday to get the bettas and a light for the 20h/55 ;P if i get the 55 up n runing tho ill need a new filter -.- and ill have to make a stand. but that dont bug me.ill have 80 bucks or so to waist lol as gna use it to buy a incubator for snake eggs but screw it tht can wait till next yr XD 

the girls im gettin were a vt doubleT spawn so i can get 5 in a box and use 4 for sorority and keep one for breeding ;D


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

he is fine..only 1 rite now thats "sick" is my female black molly..i will have to buy her a small separate tank.as any other tank she gets harassed badly.i spent all day cleaning my tanks out and trying to put the molly in with the bettas.they all attacked her.shes now in the 2 gallon as i divided my other 10 and added my other female betta.

wow that would be great to get 5 girls for free...if i get pain tomorrow.i plan on getting better lights myself.especially to help with the algae..wish i had room for a 55.that would be great.id pretty much put all my fish in it..

wow i bet they will look great..really really hope they all get along and dont tear each others fins up too much.they wuld go great in the 55


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea but only thing im worried about with a 55.. is what if i dnt have enough plants n stuff? the 5 girls will be spawn mates n almost 4 months old. from a verry nice lady on here. hoping i get my money tho. im aready lookin what to buy. think ima just go with a 40$ filter from petco for up to 70g [more the better ofc!] and a few light bulbs [thnk 5bucks ea] n a 'brooder lamp' or too more. then build a light stand from pvc and zip ties [zipties to hold cods onto the pvc so i dont have to do nethng special to them lol]!  now where to put it -.- plus i still need to make a brace for the 55 -.- i have the wood for a stand.. 

-shug- ill find something out! ill have to move my room around again lol i dnt mind tho ;p that 55 would be sexy to have in front of my bed lmao! but a windows right in front of bed -.- ik the screen fits between the window n the wall but itd block the only free wall outlet i got.. aaah decisions decisions -.- lol def wna set up my 55 for plants tho.. n looks like one of my swords is just getting worse  may turn light off for a few days bout to do a 30% water change maybe thtl help the plants? o.0 ik they like fresh water lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

im sure it will be fine and u can gradually add to it...oh they should get along just fine then..unlike mine..came home from work..went to feed my 2 girls.noticed their fins torn up..then noticed they were on opposite sides then what i put them on yesterday.noticed the divider suction cups,1 had fallen off..i was surprised to see they were separated on opposite sides haha.. thats a good idea.i need to buy another tank for my female molly..like a 5 gallon..i need to make a light for my 20g hex..ah yes definitely need the brace for it..

atleast u have a room to set all that up in.wish i had my own room.i know id have atleast a 50g in there.im not sure how much light the swords need exactly.i have left the light off for several days on all my plants and didnt really change much..they do indeed like fresh water.of course their nutrients r in it  if the plant is looking brown or yellow on the leaves.its lacking some nutrient.i forgot which 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

well i think i found out whats wrong with the 10. those bulbs i put in there.. STUNK musth ave been rotting. making my amonia spike. [ottos are cupped and so is paparazzi now] but all my plants r low light. except one its any light.. but the ammonia and my dumbness killed most of that plant [the stem] thought i could le tit sit in a bowl of water wiel i tried to change tanks around. ended up having to go wm for something.. came back within a hrs time.. the leaves were ore crispy the a burn chicken nugget.. lol 

so just set the 20 back up looks so bae now.. n alot of the leaves r yelloish and or transparent  god if i blew 20 bucks and killed them im sticking with silk >.< and i was going a 50% change or so ev 3-4 days [tho it did sit for a week this last time.] sence i didnt save much of the good water due to chocolate milk effect lol.. so cnt be lack of netrients i dnt thnk :\

but wow what sad luck thus why id never use suction cups unless i glued/siliconed them  but you might be better off giving the molly away. a 5g would be to much work for what its worth :\ but with light. id personally get a shop lamp/brooder lamp from wm/homedepot/lowes and put a compact bulb with a K rating high enough for your plants if im remembering right u used plexi? i think the light can get thru it  plus you got a hex most lights r just rextangular. if by some chance you needed 2 to light it right.. youd be screwed.. normal strip lights for aq are like 50+ -.- wiel the lights i will be/do use are like 10 bucks for lamp and lights r like 5 lol it may not be the prettiest. but itd be the best for the animals  [only think youd need one tho]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

makes me wonder now what happened to the plants exactly.i mean what caused them to grow like that.i put another divider in my female tank to put my molly in there.i left 1 of the plants out by accident for a couple hours.the thing started to wither and dry out.put it back in.i can see it trying to grow again.but doesnt look as good as b4...

i was going to buy new bulbs for my plants.but changed my mind since they seem to be doing on with what lights i have,like ur plants.they r low light.

the suction cup failed bcuz of how i had put them on.i over lapped them not realizing it and air got in and it fell.now they r holding just fine.i actually fount some mesh canvas at walmart.6 of them for like 2.97...pretty good price..

online i fount hex hoods for like 60 or 70 bucks.thought of getting 1.but changed my mind bcuz of price.can almost buy a new hex tank for that price..the lamp for it sits behind it clamped to a bar..plants seem to grow fine even when i have the light turned off during the week.since its next to the kitchen.it gets light from it.all we can do is keep monitoring our plants and see what happens...


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

yea idk. i just.. o idea. and randomly one of my big bamboo shoots started dieing in a girls tank.. like idky loljust started to die n decay.. i may not evn be getting the small girls the lady said she was gona look into heat packs but never did.. i dont want betta sicles. 

in the meantime im gna try n grow my stem plants in a half filled 10. may fill lil more.. i got the dragonfish in there alone with pvc as a hide.. no filter or nethng [still waiting on it to die in half honesty] may use the water change water to fill it up more today aint decided. i started with like 6 stems.. 1 died in my big tank.. another 2 died from getting too dry. one got knocked outa gravel n floated to top to die.. now im down to two... im hopin they grow soo bad -.- most of my plants in the big tank r kinda ok.. still dk wth happened.. both my girls r great. all 3 otos are alive paparazi is always chillin in his asian water fern [floater] and my agressive male hes just being a lonely lump [oh well! hes mean lol] keep debating on spending some money on making the divider for the 10 but i keep pushing the idea away sence i wana make the 10 a sorority kinda too -.- lol if not i wana use it as a spawn tank :3


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know bamboo cant survive a very long time fully submerged.i thought of using bamboo my self for an asian theme.little pricey for me though  haha betta sicles.u wont be getting the girls at all?

try selling or giving away the dragonfish.im sure some1 would want it.heck if i had the room for another tank.id get it.some of my stems float to the top and do just fine.ill leave them there eve for a month bcuz im too lazy to replant them haha..u sound like me with the debating and delaying.like with my driftwood.i still havent cut it up.i guess on the weekends im so tired from work i just lay in bed most of the day.wont even get up to clean my tanks out like i need too.though i did make another divider and put my molly in my 10g female tank..

now both our fish are doing great  im actually home from work early bcuz of pain from kidney stones.but i tried seeing a doctor about it.cant afford it and i need to go in for evaluation to make sure i need to see a urologist.i feared about loosing my job and finally had the woman from the temp service say i need to go.now its just a matter of getting proof im not playing hooky or anything and prove that im in pain etc..

pyro be a pretend doctor and fill out paper work for me to prove i went so atleast i have proof until i can actually see a doctor


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

idk i may not i did some research n when he plant goes transparent its leaves r dieing so i cut all brown and transparent leaves... now i have like no plants =\ 3 arg swords [of my like 7 bulbs in the petco contanier] hav no leaves left 2 have like 1 leaf one has 2.. my amazon swords.. all have like one-4.. my anubia if gettin a transparent leaf UGH!!!! im bout to give up on plants for real.. till i have a few lights for a hood -.- so i dono if ill get the girls.. i rly want them its 15 for 5.. thats shipped.. but i dont wana get 4-5 girls and have no plants ya know? 

also now my hmdt is acting funny always laying on the sand or in the knuckle of the wood =\ idk wats wrong with him tho :'( ottos r in same tank n r fine. 2x as active now tht no plants. 

try not to wetyourself.. butt i finally found the tings for dividers!!! i actually had to get a manager at wm to go in the back and grab them.. got two 6packs. 2.12 after taxes  i put up 3 dividers in my to to see how itd look. not to bad.. but i hafta move it around because i use over the tank filters nd a even 1/4 split puts it right under one of them.. debating on putting my 2 girls in parts on left with 1/4 evenly divided. and maybe keep the dragon fish on the right with 5g? o.0 hes in a 1/4 size thing used him to test the strength lol not to bad [tho my use scotch tape to hold one in place a lil better. but i also might be setting up the 55 soon. if i do ima make it a big comunity tank wih a couple plants. float them in a tank so they get nice and big il build a stand n set my 10g maybe 20g too on bottom of it and 55 on top get a filter and some normal tank lights [hopefully off cl] save lil money upgrade lights then set up the tank with dirt and gravel/sand and use some rosys/tetras for in fish cycle. and leave it at that maybe add a male betta or a few vry docile females. 

all thease plants dieing its almost making me not want fish =\ keep thinking i wana plant it with a few swords, some moss, a liguigia or 2 [tho i dnt wana add iron =\] and some anchored plants. and leave it at that. never add many fish so i dnt need to do water changes lmao just top offs cuz my boiload will be so small and my plants will just nom it up :3 lol. no hastle n id still have a pretty tank o.0


btw "i am a doctor, minus the med school! but all i prescribe is vodka and redbull" ;D


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i seem to have problems myself with some of my plants.my hex tank with plants r growing just fine.my first 10g plants look like they wana die..my 2nd 10g 1 side looks bad.other side is fine..getting confusing to me.i still havent bought any plant lights for them.hopefully soon i will and see if that makes a change.but whats funny is the lighting on my hex isnt a hood light.just a lamp sitting behind it to which i only turn on on the weekends when im at home most the day..

id keep an eye on him.he might be getting sick or just stressed maybe.since the other fish r fine i think there isnt any diseases going around.although i had a mystery snail die over the week and had fungus growing from it and some little critters.yet the other fish r fine.

haha wow great..feels good getting them dividers up doesnt it?  ur setup with the girls and dragon fish sound fine to me.of course others might say 5g is to small for him.but i did that with my female molly.they r all happy as can be.the plan u have for the 55g etc sounds like a good idea..id do that.especially since u have them all on hand.i wish i had room for a 55g here.that way i can put all my fish in 1 big tank..

u know i was thinking about since i dont have many fish in both my 10g not doing water changes myself.only on the 20g hex since it has a lot of fish..i just thought i had to do it anyways.1 10g has 2 males in it.the other has 2 females,female molly and an oto.all have live plants in them.hmmm i may try that and see what happens myself 

haha vodka and redbull...great prescription.good thing u didnt say a yager bomb..i dont like the taste of liquorice.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

haha idk on the 55. i keep tossing it around in my head. i cant seem to keep the thought long cuz i cant seem to keep my plants alive and its killing me.. i had to cut back like every single leaf on all plants :'( may just give up on plants tbh. al u need is a normal hood for 10's but for 20s on up ull need to buy new things.. its killing me lol =[ my buddy has a 75 set up as npt with swords moss's and its packed with plant, not a 'eww omg thts a mess' but a REALY nice tank display and it has like 12 ammo shrimp some ghost shrimp 9 ember tetras. and his levels are so perfect with so many pants. he dont even need to do water changes =[ lol thats a dream tank huh? lol but hes got like 300+ just in lights *GULP* no idea man im just reaching the point.. love fish. but this plant dieing thing sucks.. lol but a week or 2 w/e major changes should be fine. i mean they have a filter n they lived so long in those cups!!

you took so long to reply i pulled the one side out anyways lol he seems to like it. no decor in any of the sides yet except my plants floating in it hoping itl help them grow. also took paparazi n put him in a 1g he seems fine now but pff no [safe] place for otos but in the 20 n its now empty with just wood n a floating plant i keep adding algae wafers but i think ima stop they seem to mold quickly =\

im so con-fizzled DX i even put the 55 on craigslist to see if ne1 wanted. i figured if they do sweet more money to do w/e and i can buy another 55+ next time the 1$ per gallon comes around [just happened a month ago] if not im stuck with it. sofar nothing =[ wats worse is with such little damage youd think a reptile guy would want it.. im asking 60 for a 20$ topper and a $55+ tank [tho slightly damaged] only one 'offer' was made some a%& hole said "ill give you 20 bucks if yu deliver it to me, im in kc.." well one to kc and back in the truck is like 30 bucks... and i thought well.. okay.. and asked if he ment an extra 20.. hes like "oh heck no i mean 20 total. you deliver im not paying for your gas" im like EFF YOU AND THE HORSE YOU RODE IN ON BRO!! lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

id agree...dream tank.id love to have it.im going to guess my problem also with mine is not proper lighting.i make enough money to get better lighting.just havent got yet.my levels stay pretty good.infact i dont test much or change water much bcuz i know what its going to read.i just do water changes to vacuum out old waste and thats it.well as well as algae.but once lighting is upgraded.shouldnt be any problem.u mentioned silk plants.do that with the 55..

just busy with work lately.then i come home and do many things.weekends i work on car etc..otos will be fine without much in there.all they care about is the algae.maybe a simple hiding place.

jeez wouldnt even pay delivery gas.thats just stupid..crackhead or something thinking he can get it that cheap.id keep the 55.it can always come in handy at anytime.i even have a 20g long reptile tank.sitting in storage..i know it will come in handy 1 day


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

meh silk is costly tho =\

1 day maybe but tbh im geting tired oof looking at it and im bout to start a new project making an old consle tv into a lizard tank so i kinda need the money for the clear coat to waterproof it and stuff ya know? idk im gona see if it sells if it dont soon ima keep it


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

atleast its cheaper in the long run 

any luck selling it?and a home made lizard cage is a great idea...id like to know how it goes


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

no lck yet =\ n i thought so to itd be unique =] especially sence im recycling a old tv lol


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i would even post a few signs outside on corner streets as well..yes that is a unigue idea.ive seen a couple old crt monitors turned into a fish tank..but a tv would be unique and havent seen it done


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

meh im not that desperate. iv been getting nasty emails ppl tink im trying to sell it as a fish tank [tho it says reptile tank] and keep cursing my name.. even tho he 2 who was going to use i as fish tanks i told them what needed to be done and they changed their minds

lol iv seen the same with computers, even seen old tvs turned into fish tanks [usually its just a tank inside it but not always] i have seen a tv turned into a reptile tank but the ones iv seen r like tube tvs or its a big screen and they did crap jobs i plan on taking my time with it and making i look the best i can =]


so hows work n the tanks? sence like a year ago when you messaged me iv moved the dragon and oto;s dragons in the 20 and otos in the 5g side. ik its small but it wont be forever.still debating on setting up the 55 but thats so much work... also plants r growing back a bit had them floating in the 10 now most r ack at least 10-20% some have weird wavy leaves tho due to the current and lighting lol =\ so i put them in the gravel lol im picky on my plants.. also all the stems rotted away and most of my asian water fern is no good... like 1 leave left n it seems to look like its the main one so ima keep it in there till it rots or grows. not the prettiest plant tho so idc. tought was a normal plant it had a rhyzone so i didnt like it lol but yea theres my update.. both boys r in 1g;s and happy[ish mean guys never happy] girls are in the 2.5/3 sized parts of divider. tho i think one of girls might be a guy not sure idc they both have egg dots but ill have a breeder tell me some time im pretty sure its a girl tho i see no beard... the unknown girl likes to eat my finger =0 kinda cute she also runs her side against my finger when in the water lol sherberts such a cutie XD im luving her more n more =]


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

thats people these days.dont want to read the print and realize what it is being sold for.

if i had the room.id grab an old tv thrown in the trash here and make 1 myself.of course take my time as well.no need to rush it.

i actually did a test on my 20g hex.i kept noticing my fish not so active and wanting to eat.also had 1 of my rosy reds jump out and i didnt notice for several days.after testing last night.i was shocked to see my nitrates at 160ppm.i immediately started changing water.fish r more active now.haha a year ago..last weekend i was baby sitting and didnt have much of a chance to get on.

it maybe a lot of work but worth it.im glad toknow the plants r growing back.my plants r growing back as well.after them nearly being dead.i also have new bulbs for my aquariums.alot of my stems have rotted away.it sounds like things r getting better but just taking time


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

woo just a bit on the high side there. i keep all my tanks wc's in scedual. sometimes i let my 1g's sit for a day extra instead of doin like 4 dif w/c's a week i get lazy or something and skip one of the 50's but i keep my big ones clean. id hate to ave y nitrates that high. yikes thats almost scary o.0

im still trying to get the tv lol fams always saying not today not today.kinda depressing i had hgh hopes lmao ;( i even went so far as to run around my room measuring everything to make sure itd all fit in some form without being controlled chaos durring wc's and cage cleanins lol but i might be getting my hands on one of those cages that petco uses that have 2-4 tanks stacked for rodents and sometimes reptiles  so if i dont get my tv ia try to get one of those from the guy. hes selling his animals tht r in it now and the last snake either goes with the cages or i get them i hope a breeder buys the snakes and tells him to keep the tanks ;D


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i know..i didnt realize it would get that high..well that fast.,.with work and all ive been so busy.and over the weekend i was baby sitting.but by this weekend i plan on doing another 50% on it and do it a couple more times to lower the nitrates.the other parameters are fine.but my fish are more lively and enjoying their tank more.so i must have lowered it a lot.

heck i wish i had room and could come across something like that.i say either way u got urself a deal.especially if u can some how get some wood and make a big stand to stack a couple tanks ontop to make more room for tanks  i seen a 28g bowfront at petsmart with a nice stand i wanted to get.told my dad.he didnt say no.though no room in here.im sure i can work something out.especially after i mentioned salt water tank


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

salt waters alot more dif from fresh tho man. 29 bow would be nice. then you could always plant all your plants in there. and buy a few more girls have you a lil sorority ;P then you can sell one of the 10s or even both and use the small ones for your males  or could put mollys in the 28 and make dividers in the 20? o.0 [unless its tall ik the 50 and 80 hex in my basement isnt tht tall but i think the smaller gallons are]

i thought about making a tank stand for many snake tanks. i got a rack [similar to a stand but holds storage totes of apropriate size. and need to run heat tape to it tho] but i like the tanks in out winters cuz i can use red heat lights [20sum degrees last few nights lol] itd cost more to buy a bunch of tanks and put them on the rack then to buy the tanks from him. this petco style rack has the tanks on a oller sytem similar to a dressers drawers so it conserves space and i wont have to move any tanks with any effort to clean them [as wit the wood id need to lift and move]

i feel ya on the room arranging tho im bout to do the same thing with my room i literaly have my room wall to wall with crap [not junk tho] and i have 3 doorways i cant block in a 12x11 room lol right now i have like 100sq ft of the room covered but once i reorganize ill have it a lil better. i hope anywho  gona make it a lil more functional for me. so i dont have to run all around the room to do things. lol like the head of my beds inbetween 2 doorways to bathroom and closet. i keep my bedding and food for rats in the closet wiel rats r near bathroom door. to clean my rat cages i gota use a storage tote put the rats in it. walk around my bed [so dont make a mess of bedding or the trash bag on it full of dirty bedding] get some bedding from closet. and walk around to the cages bout 3 times for 2 tanks [can move the other] lmao its annoying. walk a mile once a week in just changing rats bedings lmaoo thankfully there is a faucet on both sides of my rooms. so filling water dishes/bottles and filling up the buckets for dechlorinization is a breeze 

damn that was a lot to type XD


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

sorry for the very late reply.been busy because of the holidays,work and birthday  i just got back from my party and decided its time i get back on here...

i have been clearing out a lot of stuff in my apartment.thus a big reason i havent been on lately.moving my computers around a lot.packing things.putting in storage...hopefully ill create more room for a bigger tank as mentioned above.using like a 10g for a SW.

that would be great to have that petco style rack.wish i could even get one for my aquariums..of course id have like electric motors that would roll them out at an even slow pace so i wouldnt strain myself with pulling that much weight and going to fast or slow splashing water everywhere etc..i guess its why they dont do it with aquariums 

ur room is crowded...i sleep in the living room as i live in a 1 bed room apartment with my dad and step mom.so of course i get the crapy spot.its now packed with totes that i get each pay check to pack things i dont use and to re organize my storage.we will hopefully be moving by february to a bigger place so i can finally have my own room.my dads job is moving locations.bad thing for me its in opposite direction of my work.though we will stay in general area since we r in the middle of where our jobs will be located...driving 15 miles one way.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

wow youv had alot on your plate! and i dont just mean holiday turkey ;P 

i myself have been doing nothing.. did get the 55 sold to my cuz he needed it for a snake and gave me another snake so i figured what the hell i get a snake he gets a tank he needs, win win situation lol my room i showever much more crowded due to the trade. my closet has free room tho ;P added 2 lil corn snakes to my colection that means 2 more tanks thankfully they dont need water in them so they can be set anywhere lmao

thats good your moving 15miles aint so bad. my gma drives that every day XD at least you can keep your job. i myself am still on the epic search need to put in applications again =[ may have a job in a petstore this upcoming spring tho


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

indeed.so much that i havent had the chance to post about my sick betta.she been sick for a few weeks.getn worse.so now im here and need help 

wow great.glad to hear u got rid of it..on top of getn something in return u want  if corn snakes werent so expensive and i had the room.im sure id get 1.tho i admit..im scared of snakes..well scared of snake bites.actually scared of being bit by any animal.especially snakes.ill hold them as long as some1 will take them out the cage for me and makes sure its calm.but only small snakes.my mom had 4 corn snakes.i use to hold them.

i do have a spare 20g reptile tank...hmmm..i make "good" money.have a little room for my tank...got a friend i know i can ask about snakes if needed  ill think bout getn 1 possibly.ur room sounds crowded.while im here making room.ur making less room haha..

15 miles realy isnt so bad.whats bad is having transmission problems.it takes like a half a mile for my car to reach 60 MPH...fully loaded 18 wheelers pass me up.so i drive the distance on the main streets.no more heavy traffic


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

corns?? expensive??? them and king snakes r like 20-30$ each at expos lol

yea my rooms pretty crowded lol i like the responsibility tho and the animals lol i hope to have the racks all built by this summer so its just bookshelvs of animals lol

still not got to work on that tv =[ but ill prob be getting a 5th snake by next month lol so hopefully i can build it for that lol still waisting money tho. but never on usefull stuff ;P lol

sry to hear about ur girl =[ my agressive male is getting sick too i think hes getting super depressed and wont even let me do water changes -.- put him in a cup and he goes skitzo and tries to jump then whe in clean room temp water just lays on bottom =[

*just laughs at your car*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why did you name your filter sponge, Spongebob?


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

pyro fiend said:


> corns?? expensive??? them and king snakes r like 20-30$ each at expos lol
> 
> yea my rooms pretty crowded lol i like the responsibility tho and the animals lol i hope to have the racks all built by this summer so its just bookshelvs of animals lol
> 
> ...


for me they r..considering how much i know about them 

id have to agree with the responsibility part.and as before i was in deep depression.never got out of bed.but having to take care of fish got me out.and now im active and happy 

ah yes i wondered bout the tv tank.forgot to ask  im deciding on getting a 10 gallon to start a saltwater tank..just not sure yet

it sounds like ur guy is also stressed.id keep him somewhere dark for a while.it always worked for me.

now my car battery died...i accidentally left the lights on earlier bcuz it was raining and a little dark outside.cant even go buy meds for my fish.its been raining past 2 days with only short periods of stopping


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Why did you name your filter sponge, Spongebob?


just for laughs..my dad and i were joking about going with a spongebob themed tank.and so i decided to name it that


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol you think they r cheap.. i bought my female ball for 60. kinda pricy for a ball imo but she came wth a tank so i got her. i ended up spending 70 dollars to try and get her to eat.. haha she was so porly kept and underfed. i bought mice, froze and live. tried feed her my rats. i whent out and bought a gerble [wild cought balls eat these they smell like their natural food source] she refused it like 3 times. so killed it and gave to my male..bought a hamster thinking the new smell might intice her... again same thing.. someone i knew found a abandoned pinky bunny i payed like 5bucks for it to try and feed to her.. another fail.. i bought some little quail.. little chick..baby duck.. then she finally gave in... and ate a normal thawed out rat.. i was TICKED!! lol but my boy got to eat some unique foods pretty much paid 150 bucks for a girl who hates to eat and a few unique meals for the male -.- lol when i could have gotten a full sized female for 100 and a baby girl for 30 >.< lol

yea it does help depression lol but you can always be the lazy beta keeper. feed once ev 2-4 days never clean tank [gag] but i like having to do stuff for the animals lol iv been using shreded paper for my female rats just so i have to clean it more often [every day or 2 compared to once ev week or 2 with woodchips lol] i might have to try that hes in a normal spot ot to heavy traffic but maybe ill put him in the other 1g and like put him in a dresser drawer cuz with all these tank lights my rooms not dark now lol but they r red lights i think fish cant see reds [go off at night anyways tho] but hes happy at times but then just gets grumpy =[

yea i wana work on the tv but fam thinks i dont need it but i think i do i like to build and have fun doing that stuff lol

dang lol thats almost as funny yet sad as my mom left her trucks lights on wiel at wm a few days ago and we was in there for hours apon hours went to talk to some ppl then ate lunch then shopped [nice 5 hr trip] and we knew her batery was near dead.. we get done.. it bearly starts up.. we start to head home.. we hit a stoplight.. f&%ker dies.. haha i had to get out and push it to the side in like 12degree weather lol then i get in truck for min.. shes like ima try to start it.. it starts up fine.. got home n a frikkin batery cable was kinda loose -.- im like wtf!! lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am Naming my Anaibus Billy.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

lol naming your plants? o.0


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The anaibus is very special. Its rooting into the sand and its on Lava Rock.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

oooh nice  why not andy?;P.. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Andy sounds good for my two headed Crypt.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

damn if id of known was two headed id of said doduo ;P


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Only the Crypt is 2 headed it has a green underground root connecting them.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i thought of naming my plants..i actually just bought 2 potted plants.asian plants as i want a strictly asian theme tank  i also decided to get me a venus fly trap and an ant farm


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Venus flytraps need a resting period tropical is Better.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

is it morbid that i raise rats to sell as pets/food ..name half of them spoil them with treats till thy are old and big enough be in with the boys [girls still get spoiled i try to sell them all] and kill off alot of them... XD my family seems to think so... i think its a parenting instinct.. i love the rats but i cant afford to take on 50million rats lol i have my fun. try to sell as many girls as i can.. and freeze them when they are big enough..because iv got to feed my snakes they are more my babies XD :O lol soo off topic but idc XD


----------

